# Conferenza Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. 30 agosto 2018.



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:

"Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento".
> 
> ...



Se ripartiamo dal modo di giocare di quei 55 minuti perdiamo anche a Roma.

Rino è completamente fuori di melone.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento".
> 
> ...



mah...chissà che 55 minuti ha visto il buon Rino...qualche psicologo sa spiegare se è una sorta di autoconvincimento che può far bene alla squadra? Altrimenti non è spiegabile davvero questo insistere nel travisare la realtà dei fatti...


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Dopo il MIlan di dicembre di Inzaghi abbiamo il Milan dei 55 minuti di Napoli


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> mah...chissà che 55 minuti ha visto il buon Rino...qualche psicologo sa spiegare se è una sorta di autoconvincimento che può far bene alla squadra? Altrimenti non è spiegabile davvero questo insistere nel travisare la realtà dei fatti...



55 minuti dove la squadra non ha concesso niente e ha tenuto palla più degli avversari e quando ha affondato ha segnato
non bisogna sgretolarsi al primo spavento
questo è quello che intende il mister


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. *Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte.* Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2".
> 
> ...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 55 minuti dove la squadra non ha concesso niente e ha tenuto palla più degli avversari e quando ha affondato ha segnato
> non bisogna sgretolarsi al primo spavento
> questo è quello che intende il mister



Stavo per scriverlo, siamo troppo melodrammatici a volte.

Il Napoli ha dato l'impressione di essere piu pronto di noi, perchè in effetti lo sono.

Nei primi 55 minuti è vero che abbiamo trovato 2 gol fortunosi, ma non martelliamoci le palle, qualche merito l'avremo pure.

Li abbiamo fatti correre un sacco e di grossi problemi non ce ne hanno creati, poi è successa la tragedia, vero.

Attenzione, non dico di essere soddisfatto, non è certo questo il Milan che sogno, ma troviamo un pò di equilibrio, nemmeno la Juve va a Napoli a passeggiare.

Giocassimo cosi con la Roma, come ho già scritto, vinceremmo 3 a 0.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo ".
> 
> ...



"Ci vuole del tempo" Multicit.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Agosto 2018)

ci vuole tempo ci vuole tempo ci vuole tempo...e basta….non puo dirlo ogni 3 parole...ha rotto le scatole


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio ".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo ".
> 
> ...





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 55 minuti dove la squadra non ha concesso niente e ha tenuto palla più degli avversari e quando ha affondato ha segnato
> non bisogna sgretolarsi al primo spavento
> questo è quello che intende il mister



Paradossalmente fino all'1-2


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 55 minuti dove la squadra non ha concesso niente e ha tenuto palla più degli avversari e quando ha affondato ha segnato
> non bisogna sgretolarsi al primo spavento
> questo è quello che intende il mister



Mi spiace non sono d'accordo...schiacciati nella nostra area dal 1° all'ultimo minuto, abbiamo trovato 2 jolly da gridare al miracolo...essere padroni del campo o cmq essere in controllo del match è ben altra faccenda.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi spiace non sono d'accordo...schiacciati nella nostra area dal 1° all'ultimo minuto, abbiamo trovato 2 jolly da gridare al miracolo...essere padroni del campo o cmq essere in controllo del match è ben altra faccenda.



Quando sfruttano gli altri le occasioni sono cinici e spietati, quando lo facciamo noi, siamo dei pirla.

Tra l' altro due bellissimi gol.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una voglia negli ultimi 15 giorni".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



.


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2018)

Ma ci vuole tempo cosa?per vedere un Milan non dico che giochi a memoria ma almeno con un calcio decente quanto bisogna aspettare?1 mese di tempo,se non porta risultati il buon Rino deve essere sostituito senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Naruto98 (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



Da queste parole è evidente che Bakayoko è stato ormai bruciato, era un ragazzo da recuperare e che andava coccolato ma ahimè è stato affossato definitivamente. Dei nuovi è evidente che in testa di Rino nessuno sia titolare e che sono stati acquisti per allungare la rosa. Almeno questo è quello che percepisco ogni volta che sento parlare dei nuovi tesserati.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



Boh io ormai getto la spugna. Sostenetelo voi, io non ce la faccio più.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



mah...o si vuole autoconvincere oppure sta vivendo in una realtà parallela, come accadde con Montella. Speriamo di fare una buona partita con la Roma, perché stare due settimane con un'altra sconfitta, non fa bene al morale della squadra.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".




Parla da allenatore vicino all'esonero.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".


 non ha capito e non capirà peccato


----------



## zlatan (30 Agosto 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi spiace non sono d'accordo...schiacciati nella nostra area dal 1° all'ultimo minuto, abbiamo trovato 2 jolly da gridare al miracolo...essere padroni del campo o cmq essere in controllo del match è ben altra faccenda.



Ma non capisco. A me sembra che abbiamo fatto 2 gol con 2 bellissime azioni, e mi pare che in quei 55 minuti non abbiamo poi subito molto. Per dire era stato molto peggio il ritorno a San Siro col Napolil'anno scorso, o il derby di ritorno.
Da qui a dire che abbiamo comandato il gioco ce ne vuole, ma neanche dire che abbiamo avuto culo e che è tutto da buttare....


----------



## uolfetto (30 Agosto 2018)

è una partita molto delicata perchè dopo la prima giornata rinviata farsi tutta la sosta senza punti in classifica sarebbe una situazione pesante


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2018)

Lo dico in tono non assolutamente provocatorio, cosa dovrebbe dire esattamente un allenatore, per fare felici tutti?

Ripeto, nessuna provocazione, solo per comprendere anche il modo di pensare altrui, sono sempre interessato a questo tipo di cose.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando sfruttano gli altri le occasioni sono cinici e spietati, quando lo facciamo noi, siamo dei pirla.
> 
> Tra l' altro due bellissimi gol.



Cosa c'entra questo? Si sta contestando ad un allenatore che incensa la squadra per come ha giocato nei primi 55 minuti il fatto che in realtà non si sia giocato per niente bene...2 goal su due tiri è cinismo puro e i goal son stati belli ma se si pensa di vincer le partite giocando a 90mt dalla porta avversaria e indovinando le 2 occasioni prodotte non andiamo lontano...Rino pare convinto che il Milan sia stato padrone del campo..non corrisponde al vero tutto qua.


----------



## zlatan (30 Agosto 2018)

Comunque io su Bakayoko, mi sono accorto subito della gravità delle dichiarazioni, e non mi è piaciuto quando ha detto che è stato interpretato male. Io ho seguito la conferenza in diretta, e ha prorpio detto che ha problemi di postura e di ricevere palla. Queste cose non le puoi mai dire.Altra cosa grave di oggi, è che in pratica ha detto che l'unico ruolo dove può giocare è davanti alla difesa e non mezz'ala, mi sa che lo vedremo ben poco in campo....
A parte questo non capisco tutto questo astio verso di lui, alla prima giornata...


----------



## nybreath (30 Agosto 2018)

Io non riesco a sopportare questo pessimismo dopo una partita persa all esordio, contro una squadra decisamente più forte di noi, con un gol di scarto, la verità è che la rimonta fa male e fa perdere obiettività. 
Gattuso ha fatto i suoi errori, i giocatori uguale, la società i più grandi per averci lasciato questo centrocampo.

Ma adesso questo piagnisteo è al limite del patetico, è una partita, mi sembra di leggere le stesse cose di quando perdemmo con il benevento. 

Non voglio neanche dire che i risultati si vedono alla fine, anche se io lo credo, ma sicuramente non si vedono in un match.

Ma allora l inter che deve fare, deve abbandonare il campionato?. Un pò più di calma e vediamo le cose come girano, va bene criticare, ma il disfattismo totale è anti costruttivo.


----------



## zlatan (30 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a sopportare questo pessimismo dopo una partita persa all esordio, contro una squadra decisamente più forte di noi, con un gol di scarto, la verità è che la rimonta fa male e fa perdere obiettività.
> Gattuso ha fatto i suoi errori, i giocatori uguale, la società i più grandi per averci lasciato questo centrocampo.
> 
> Ma adesso questo piagnisteo è al limite del patetico, è una partita, mi sembra di leggere le stesse cose di quando perdemmo con il benevento.
> ...



Totalmente d'accordo, ma evidentemente sembra troppo difficile...


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Totalmente d'accordo, ma evidentemente sembra troppo difficile...



Esatto. Pure io vorrei Conte, ma si sta un po esagerando


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2018)

Oggi voleva recuperare su bakayoko ma mi sa che ha fatto ancora più danni.


----------



## AllanX (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



Incredibile. Nessuna retromarcia. E pensare che l'anno scorso ero convinto che le qualità migliori di Gattuso fossero l'umiltà e la capacità di imparare sempre dai propri errori. Invece il suo modo di fare calcio é quello espresso nei 55 minuti di Napoli e non vuole cambiarlo di una virgola, Il suo obiettivo é quello di giocare sempre in quel modo. Ad oggi Gattuso si sta rivelando un limite per una squadra che pur avendo notevoli carenze potrebbe fare molto di più


----------



## davidelynch (30 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a sopportare questo pessimismo dopo una partita persa all esordio, contro una squadra decisamente più forte di noi, con un gol di scarto, la verità è che la rimonta fa male e fa perdere obiettività.
> Gattuso ha fatto i suoi errori, i giocatori uguale, la società i più grandi per averci lasciato questo centrocampo.
> 
> Ma adesso questo piagnisteo è al limite del patetico, è una partita, mi sembra di leggere le stesse cose di quando perdemmo con il benevento.
> ...



Ho letto di tutto in questi giorni pure di gente che si augura di perdere per vedere subito sulla nostra panchina il gobbo con la parrucca, non ho parole.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2018)

Dichiarazioni fotocopia valide per tutti gli allenatori.....dicono SEMPRE le stesse cose soprattutto quando sono in difficoltà ; Rino è notevolmente sotto pressione come giusto che sia l'allenatore del milan dopo una prestazione e soprattutto un risultato come quello di napoli ; detto questo saranno fondamentali per il Milan le prossime 6 partite; già con la Roma la musica DEVE cambiare poi è obbligatorio filotto di vittorie con Cagliari Atalanta Empoli Sassuolo e Chievo ; se ciò accadrà il futuro potrebbe essere roseo in caso contrario prevedo tempesta


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2018)

Ma voi vi rendete conto che quando parla non trasmette un minimo di carica? Nulla di nulla proprio. Sembra quasi che parli sempre già rassegnato, già sconfitto. Andatevi a vedere la conferenza di Di Francesco, lui si che è un grande allenatore, l'ho sempre ammirato.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dico in tono non assolutamente provocatorio, cosa dovrebbe dire esattamente un allenatore, per fare felici tutti?
> 
> Ripeto, nessuna provocazione, solo per comprendere anche il modo di pensare altrui, sono sempre interessato a questo tipo di cose.



che nel calcio vince chi gioca a calcio non chi sta dietro la linea della palla per 90 minuti subendo l'avversario. 
Puoi vincere una volta così, per sbaglio, ma alla lunga non otterrai nulla. 
Se gattuso ritiene che bisogna ripartire dalla prestazione dei 55 minuti, dove abbiamo solo fatto due tiri in porta e per il resto siamo stati rintanati nella nostra area, non è affatto confortante. Un conto è giocare a Napoli, un conto è giocare in casa a San siro. Ricordo che gli scontri diretti se non li vinciamo non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Comunque io su Bakayoko, mi sono accorto subito della gravità delle dichiarazioni, e non mi è piaciuto quando ha detto che è stato interpretato male. Io ho seguito la conferenza in diretta, e ha prorpio detto che ha problemi di postura e di ricevere palla. Queste cose non le puoi mai dire.Altra cosa grave di oggi, è che in pratica ha detto che l'unico ruolo dove può giocare è davanti alla difesa e non mezz'ala, mi sa che lo vedremo ben poco in campo....
> A parte questo non capisco tutto questo astio verso di lui, alla prima giornata...



tra l'altro gattuso ha ammesso di aver sbagliato nei cambi, e che Bakayoko si era allenato tutta la settimana come mezzala, e lui l'ha schierato come vertice basso di un centrocampo a 3, mai provato in quel ruolo.
Agghiacciante.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Agosto 2018)

Vabbè, c'è poco altro da dire, avete abbandonato tutti Rino subito senza nemmeno fargli giocare 180 minuti di cui 90 al San Paolo. Siamo diventati delle checche isteriche. 

Non può dire nulla, nulla, tanto qualsiasi cosa dirà sarete pronti a criticarlo e dargli del demente, che ormai ha perso la bussola. In questo condizioni è impossibile lavorare per chiunque.


----------



## Davide L (30 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stavo per scriverlo, siamo troppo melodrammatici a volte.
> 
> Il Napoli ha dato l'impressione di essere piu pronto di noi, perchè in effetti lo sono.
> 
> ...



Finalmente un Milanista che non tifa contro la propria squadra!


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dico in tono non assolutamente provocatorio, cosa dovrebbe dire esattamente un allenatore, per fare felici tutti?
> 
> Ripeto, nessuna provocazione, solo per comprendere anche il modo di pensare altrui, sono sempre interessato a questo tipo di cose.




Senza elencare tutto, la cosa che più di ogni altra è fuori luogo è il continuo appellarsi al "giocare come quei tot minuti contro squadra x/y".
È un ragionamento che può fare un club di mezza classifica. Al Milan è inaccettabile (pure in un Milan che a malapena può lottare per il quarto posto).

È sempre il segno inequivocabile di un allenatore che ha perso il controllo della squadra, aggrappato a quei segmentini di risultati o di prestazioni che sembravano un lampo di luce in mezzo all'oscurità. 

Al Milan lo hanno fatto Allegri, Seedorf, Inzaghi (più di ogni altro quando la menava con l'amichevole vinta contro il Real Madrid), Mihajlovic e Montella.
Tutti allenatori che si sa come sono finiti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 55 minuti dove la squadra non ha concesso niente e ha tenuto palla più degli avversari e quando ha affondato ha segnato
> non bisogna sgretolarsi al primo spavento
> questo è quello che intende il mister


Non sono d’accordo. Il fortino ha retto 60 minuti, poi quando la squadra avversaria ti schiaccia nella tua metà campo prima o poi ti fanno gol. E gol lo hanno fatto. Non puoi rintanarti per 90 minuti dentro la tua metà campo, il gol sarebbe arrivato, tanto è vero che il Napoli ha tirato eccome. Noi abbiamo avuto fortuna facendo gol nelle uniche due occasioni, ma non sarà sempre così. La prestazione di Napoli è stata mediocre e ciò rispecchia la mediocrità del suo allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi spiace non sono d'accordo...schiacciati nella nostra area dal 1° all'ultimo minuto, abbiamo trovato 2 jolly da gridare al miracolo...essere padroni del campo o cmq essere in controllo del match è ben altra faccenda.



Il Napoli ha fatto la sua partita e noi la nostra. E aver arginato la loro pericolosità vuol dire essere stati padroni del nostro destino e quindi padroni del campo (questo è il senso). Fino a quando ci siamo disuniti e il match è girato.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, c'è poco altro da dire, avete abbandonato tutti Rino subito senza nemmeno fargli giocare 180 minuti di cui 90 al San Paolo. Siamo diventati delle checche isteriche.
> 
> Non può dire nulla, nulla, tanto qualsiasi cosa dirà sarete pronti a criticarlo e dargli del demente, che ormai ha perso la bussola. In questo condizioni è impossibile lavorare per chiunque.



mi sembra di leggere le stesse difese a Montella, paro paro. E diamogli tempo, hanno cambiato totalmente la squadra, non può dire nulla che non va bene, e ride ma deve piangere?, sta cercando la quadra, abbiamo fatto un ottimo primo tempo contro la spal, ecc ecc. Se Kalinic avesse segnato...sono ancora le prime partite...

stessa storia. Mi auguro finisca in modo diverso ovviamente. Alla fine contano i fatti, se contro la Roma faremo una grande prestazione convincente, stai tranquillo che nessuno lo criticherà.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, c'è poco altro da dire, avete abbandonato tutti Rino subito senza nemmeno fargli giocare 180 minuti di cui 90 al San Paolo. Siamo diventati delle checche isteriche.
> 
> Non può dire nulla, nulla, tanto qualsiasi cosa dirà sarete pronti a criticarlo e dargli del demente, che ormai ha perso la bussola. In questo condizioni è impossibile lavorare per chiunque.



Nessuno abbandona nessuno...è una partita, la prima e contro una squadra forte. Può succedere di perdere e anche di giocar male...ma è fondamentale riconoscere gli errori questo sì altrimenti si fa la fine dell'anno scorso.

Detto ciò Forza Milan e Forza Rino!!!


----------



## Goro (30 Agosto 2018)

Lasciando perdere Conte, Gaperini, Donadoni e compagnia ciò che mi infastidisce di Gattuso al momento è come sia riuscito a bruciare Bakayoko, uno dei pochi nuovi acquisti che doveva servirci tutta la stagione bruciato maldestramente, oltre ovviamente al solito poco coraggio in partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo. Il fortino ha retto 60 minuti, poi quando la squadra avversaria ti schiaccia nella tua metà campo prima o poi ti fanno gol. E gol lo hanno fatto. Non puoi rintanarti per 90 minuti dentro la tua metà campo, il gol sarebbe arrivato, tanto è vero che il Napoli ha tirato eccome. Noi abbiamo avuto fortuna facendo gol nelle uniche due occasioni, ma non sarà sempre così. La prestazione di Napoli è stata mediocre e ciò rispetta la mediocrità del suo allenatore.



A casa mia il fortino è quando la palla ce l'hanno sempre gli altri e noi non facciamo altro che spazzare e aspettare l'avversario.
Il baricentro nostro è stato troppo basso ma per merito del Napoli, non certo un'idea di gioco del Milan.
Paradossalmente nel secondo tempo il baricentro si è alzato ma la partita l'abbiamo persa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi sembra di leggere le stesse difese a Montella, paro paro. E diamogli tempo, hanno cambiato totalmente la squadra, non può dire nulla che non va bene, e ride ma deve piangere?, sta cercando la quadra, abbiamo fatto un ottimo primo tempo contro la spal, ecc ecc. Se Kalinic avesse segnato...sono ancora le prime partite...
> 
> stessa storia. Mi auguro finisca in modo diverso ovviamente. Alla fine contano i fatti, se contro la Roma faremo una grande prestazione convincente, stai tranquillo che nessuno lo criticherà.





Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Nessuno abbandona nessuno...è una partita, la prima e contro una squadra forte. Può succedere di perdere e anche di giocar male...ma è fondamentale riconoscere gli errori questo sì altrimenti si fa la fine dell'anno scorso.
> 
> Detto ciò Forza Milan e Forza Rino!!!



Nono fidatevi che ormai molti degli utenti non vogliono altro che la testa di Rino. Sono convinto che molti sperano perda con la Roma per vedere aumentate le possibilità che venga cacciato. Questo è da malati, ma andassero a tifare Inter dio buono. 

Montella a differenza di Rino aveva perso il gruppo ed era chiaro e palese. Qua si sta bollando come perdente a prescindere un allenatore per 90 minuti giocati a Napoli, dove anche la Juve faticherebbe ad uscire illesa (almeno fino all'anno scorso). Rino è una nostra bandiera e se meriterà di essere cacciato sarò il primo a dirlo, ma mi sembra eccessivamente prematuro.

La colpa purtroppo è dei giornali che hanno riempito la testa con Conte,Conte, Conte tutta l'estate, e molti sono rimasti talmente delusi e ci sperano ancora da sperare che Rino stecchi il più possibile, distruggendo nella culla il sogno Champions fin da subito. Poi magari quando la corsa è compromessa arriva un altro allenatore , magari Conte, non riesce ad arrivare in Champions e si ricomincia da capo. 

Ma tifare per il nostro allenatore e la nostra squadra una volta tanto no?


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tra l'altro gattuso ha ammesso di aver sbagliato nei cambi, e che Bakayoko si era allenato tutta la settimana come mezzala, e lui l'ha schierato come vertice basso di un centrocampo a 3, mai provato in quel ruolo.
> Agghiacciante.



Meno male che l'ha ammesso

Io e pochi altri apparivamo fuori di melone quando abbiamo divulgato che Bakayoko è fuori ruolo in quella posizione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A casa mia il fortino è quando la palla ce l'hanno sempre gli altri e noi non facciamo altro che spazzare e aspettare l'avversario.
> Il baricentro nostro è stato troppo basso ma per merito del Napoli, non certo un'idea di gioco del Milan.
> Paradossalmente nel secondo tempo il baricentro si è alzato ma la partita l'abbiamo persa.


Che senso ha fare possesso con avversari che ti pressano nella tua metà campo? Credi che prima o poi non sarebbe arrivato l’errore, soprattutto col calo psico fisico del passare dei minuti, facendo melina di fronte a Donnarumma? Il possesso lo devi fare nella metà campo avversaria, solo così ha senso, non davanti all’area di rigore. In queste partite o pressi alto l’avversario se hai benzina nelle gambe, altrimenti ti chiudi dietro e riparti velocemente in contropiede. Quella melina nella tua metà campo, rischiando di continuo non ha senso.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Nono fidatevi che ormai molti degli utenti non vogliono altro che la testa di Rino. Sono convinto che molti sperano perda con la Roma per vedere aumentate le possibilità che venga cacciato. Questo è da malati, ma andassero a tifare Inter dio buono.
> 
> Montella a differenza di Rino aveva perso il gruppo ed era chiaro e palese. Qua si sta bollando come perdente a prescindere un allenatore per 90 minuti giocati a Napoli, dove anche la Juve faticherebbe ad uscire illesa (almeno fino all'anno scorso). Rino è una nostra bandiera e se meriterà di essere cacciato sarò il primo a dirlo, ma mi sembra eccessivamente prematuro.
> 
> ...



Ragnet è più un'ossessione per Conte che odio per Rino, secondo me. 
Sicuramente Gattuso non ci può far fare il salto di qualità, ma non sta nemmeno facendo dei danni come credono alcuni. 
Se Conte non fosse "libero" (cosa che comunque non è finché non si libera del tutto dal Chelsea) non credo ci sarebbe sta frenesia nel chiedere l'esonero di Gattuso.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> mah...chissà che 55 minuti ha visto il buon Rino...



Stava rivedendo Milan- Manchester United del 2007 sul tablet.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meno male che l'ha ammesso
> 
> Io e pochi altri apparivamo fuori di melone quando abbiamo divulgato che Bakayoko è fuori ruolo in quella posizione.



no attenzione, non ha detto che non può farlo, ha detto che in settimana non avevano MAI provato Bakayoko come vertice basso, ergo ha sbagliato a metterlo lì contro il napoli, non avendo ancora assimilato i movimenti che vuole lui.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Gattuso non ci può far fare il salto di qualità



/thread


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che senso ha fare possesso con avversari che ti pressano nella tua metà campo? Credi che prima o poi non sarebbe arrivato l’errore, soprattutto col calo psico fisico del passare dei minuti, facendo melina di fronte a Donnarumma? Il possesso lo devi fare nella metà campo avversaria, solo così ha senso, non davanti all’area di rigore. In queste partite o pressi alto l’avversario se hai benzina nelle gambe, altrimenti ti chiudi dietro e riparti velocemente in contropiede. Quella melina nella tua metà campo, rischiando di continuo non ha senso.



L'avversario era più forte e ha fatto il suo, io apprezzo comunque la volontà di non buttar via la palla ma di provare a costruire qualcosa, i due gol che abbiamo segnato su azione ci danno ragione. 
Suggerisco di andare a vedere Napoli-Milan 3-1 dell'anno di Seedorf o Napoli-Milan 3-0 dell'anno di Inzaghi per capire la differenza. 

In ogni caso, per battere il Napoli devi fare la partita perfetta, sia in fase offensiva sia difensiva. E noi purtroppo non l'abbiamo fatta. Ma era l'unico modo di portarla a casa.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Nono fidatevi che ormai molti degli utenti non vogliono altro che la testa di Rino. Sono convinto che molti sperano perda con la Roma per vedere aumentate le possibilità che venga cacciato. Questo è da malati, ma andassero a tifare Inter dio buono.
> 
> Montella a differenza di Rino aveva perso il gruppo ed era chiaro e palese. Qua si sta bollando come perdente a prescindere un allenatore per 90 minuti giocati a Napoli, dove anche la Juve faticherebbe ad uscire illesa (almeno fino all'anno scorso). Rino è una nostra bandiera e se meriterà di essere cacciato sarò il primo a dirlo, ma mi sembra eccessivamente prematuro.
> 
> ...



se Gattuso avesse detto in conferenza che la prestazione con il Napoli è figlia dell'avversario, giocando fuori casa, io avrei compreso.
Ma dicendo che il VERO milan è quello dei 55 minuti, allora non va bene. Perché significa che lui ha in mente di giocare sempre così, e non è accettabile. E' tutto qui il problema. La sua idea di calcio.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Agosto 2018)

Non capisco cosa pretende il tifoso da questo Milan, giocare al San Paolo contro il Napoli (91 punti la scorsa stagione contro i nostri 64) alla prima partita ufficiale dopo 3 mesi, contro una squadra che da 3 anni che gioca a memoria.
L'idea di Gattuso era compatti dietro e colpire nel momento giusto, come effettivamente è successo, purtroppo al primo errore ci siamo disuniti, l'orrore del Mister (come lui ha ammesso) è stato quel cambio deleterio di Biglia Bakaiocoso.
Certamente se continuerà a commettere errori su errori è giusto che vada cambiato, ma a oggi per la partita contro il Napoli vedo troppa isteria.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no attenzione, non ha detto che non può farlo, ha detto che in settimana non avevano MAI provato Bakayoko come vertice basso, ergo ha sbagliato a metterlo lì contro il napoli, non avendo ancora assimilato i movimenti che vuole lui.



Potrebbe farlo con un lungo adattamento di settimane se non mesi.
Sarebbe anche ora di prendere i giocatori per farli giocare nelle posizioni e nei modi a loro più congeniali.

Quello dei giocatori fuori ruolo è diventato un cliché al Milan, al pari degli angoli corti e dell'azione che deve partire dal portiere.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma dicendo che il VERO milan è quello dei 55 minuti, allora non va bene. Perché significa che lui ha in mente di giocare sempre così, e non è accettabile. E' tutto qui il problema. La sua idea di calcio.



Lui vuole giocare esattamente così. Confermo. Ma per "esattamente così" non intende di stare nella nostra metà campo e stop. Si intende di partire da lì e salire. Cosa che con il Napoli non ci è riuscito di fare, ma quella è l'idea, quella è la strada. Con altre avversarie magari ci riusciremo e cresceremo in fiducia.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'avversario era più forte e ha fatto il suo, io apprezzo comunque la volontà di non buttar via la palla ma di provare a costruire qualcosa, i due gol che abbiamo segnato su azione ci danno ragione.
> Suggerisco di andare a vedere Napoli-Milan 3-1 dell'anno di Seedorf o Napoli-Milan 3-0 dell'anno di Inzaghi per capire la differenza.
> 
> In ogni caso, per battere il Napoli devi fare la partita perfetta, sia in fase offensiva sia difensiva. E noi purtroppo non l'abbiamo fatta. Ma era l'unico modo di portarla a casa.



non si possono mitizzare gli allenatori,dirigenti e lo capisco. Ma non mitizziamo nemmeno il Napoli però. Non stiamo parlando del Real Madrid, City. L'atalanta lo ha battuto, il sassuolo ci ha pareggiato, la roma ci ha vinto. La juve ha vinto. Sono forti, ma non sono extraterrestri. Potrei capire questo ragionamento con la juve, che ha 11 campioni assoluti più altrettanti riserve di stesso valore.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lui vuole giocare esattamente così. Confermo. Ma per "esattamente così" non intende di stare nella nostra metà campo e stop. Si intende di partire da lì e salire. Cosa che con il Napoli non ci è riuscito di fare, ma quella è l'idea, quella è la strada. Con altre avversarie magari ci riusciremo e cresceremo in fiducia.



mi auguro sia così, però dall'anno scorso ad ora, non ho visto dei miglioramenti o dei cambiamenti. Stesso modo di giocare e con un Bonucci in meno che faceva il vero regista della squadra, non so fino a che punto si possa continuare su questa strada. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare con gli attaccanti, devono tenere palla più loro che i nostri difensori.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



Ma è ovvio che se perdiamo palla al limite della nostra area ogni errore è sanguinoso .
Ha parlato cosi tanto ma mai un riferimento al nostro baricentro troppo basso. Vedremo contro la roma se era merito del napoli o demerito nostro.
' Lo tocco con mano.' Questa non manca mai.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non si possono mitizzare gli allenatori,dirigenti e lo capisco. Ma non mitizziamo nemmeno il Napoli però. Non stiamo parlando del Real Madrid, City. L'atalanta lo ha battuto, il sassuolo ci ha pareggiato, la roma ci ha vinto. La juve ha vinto. Sono forti, ma non sono extraterrestri. Potrei capire questo ragionamento con la juve, che ha 11 campioni assoluti più altrettanti riserve di stesso valore.



Mica ho detto che non si può pensare di vincere. Anzi, sono uno dei pochi che sostiene che se non ci fossimo disuniti avremmo vinto. Ma se fai di tutto per tenerli lontani dall'area e ci riesci anche bene e poi però concedi due gol su tiri da fuori... beh, ciao core.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se Gattuso avesse detto in conferenza che la prestazione con il Napoli è figlia dell'avversario, giocando fuori casa, io avrei compreso.
> Ma dicendo che il VERO milan è quello dei 55 minuti, allora non va bene. Perché significa che lui ha in mente di giocare sempre così, e non è accettabile. E' tutto qui il problema. La sua idea di calcio.


Io non ho capito neanche cosa si intenda per vero Milan...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi auguro sia così, però dall'anno scorso ad ora, non ho visto dei miglioramenti o dei cambiamenti. Stesso modo di giocare e con un Bonucci in meno che faceva il vero regista della squadra, non so fino a che punto si possa continuare su questa strada. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare con gli attaccanti, devono tenere palla più loro che i nostri difensori.



vediamo se con Calha vicino al Pipita cambia qualcosa, se non cambia niente allora faremo fatica


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Agosto 2018)

Io dopo 5 minuti ho smesso di vederla la conferenza


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lui vuole giocare esattamente così. Confermo. Ma per "esattamente così" non intende di stare nella nostra metà campo e stop. Si intende di partire da lì e salire. Cosa che con il Napoli non ci è riuscito di fare, ma quella è l'idea, quella è la strada. Con altre avversarie magari ci riusciremo e cresceremo in fiducia.



A calcio si sale anche e soprattutto quando la palla ce l'hanno gli avversari : perchè non abbiamo mai alzato il baricentro?
Facciamo il bunker?
Ok il napoli sarà anche forte a mandarti fuori giri ma non è il real madrid.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2018)

Penso che a Gattuso la società abbia concesso la chance di allenare la squadra per questa annata, a prescindere da Conte ; detto questo il Milan non può permettersi di restare fuori dalla c.l anche quest'anno quindi ogni partita e come fosse una finale; è obbligatorio rialzare subito la testa già dalla prossima partita che deve segnare una svolta ; dopo ci sono 5 match da VINCERE SENZA SE E SENZA MA contro Cagliari Atalanta Empoli Sassuolo e Chievo; a quel punto si tireranno le prime somme, nel frattempo massimo sostegno a squadra e allenatore ma tutto ciò deve pure essere guadagnato 'sul campo' e non può essere 'a prescindere' ne per Gattuso ne per nessuno


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a sopportare questo pessimismo dopo una partita persa all esordio, contro una squadra decisamente più forte di noi, con un gol di scarto, la verità è che la rimonta fa male e fa perdere obiettività.
> Gattuso ha fatto i suoi errori, i giocatori uguale, la società i più grandi per averci lasciato questo centrocampo.
> 
> Ma adesso questo piagnisteo è al limite del patetico, è una partita, mi sembra di leggere le stesse cose di quando perdemmo con il benevento.
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A calcio si sale anche e soprattutto quando la palla ce l'hanno gli avversari : perchè non abbiamo mai alzato il baricentro?
> Facciamo il bunker?
> Ok il napoli sarà anche forte a mandarti fuori giri ma non è il real madrid.



Le statistiche dicono che nel secondo tempo il baricentro è stato più alto del primo tempo e non è andata meglio. 
Comunque ne abbiamo parlato in tutte le salse, ma è tempo di guardare avanti e dimenticare il Napoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Penso che a Gattuso la società abbia concesso la chance di allenare la squadra per questa annata, a prescindere da Conte ; *detto questo il Milan non può permettersi di restare fuori dalla c.l anche quest'anno*



in realtà sembra di sì, può permetterselo, la società ha dato come obiettivo quello di migliorare il piazzamento anche dello scorso anno, per cui anche il quinto posto è contemplato


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Le statistiche dicono che nel secondo tempo il baricentro è stato più alto del primo tempo e non è andata meglio.
> Comunque ne abbiamo parlato in tutte le salse, ma è tempo di guardare avanti e dimenticare il Napoli.



Non era una provocazione la mia, stavo solo cercando di capire , coinvolgendo te, dove e come abbiamo perso la bussola.
Io credo che in mezzo al campo ci abbiamo capito poco o nulla e il mister coi cambi ci ha messo parecchio del suo.
Anche vero che la squadra è crollata di nervi ma il mister coi suoi cambi che messaggio ha trasmesso?
Sono particolari, sembrano almeno tali ma non lo sono.
La mediana non andava toccata.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



Bene il fatto che abbia ammesso e fatto mea culpa per l'errore nell'aver sostituito Biglia e aver fatto giocare Bakayoko in una posizione non sua, speriamo che da questi errori abbia imparato.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in realtà sembra di sì, può permetterselo, la società ha dato come obiettivo quello di migliorare il piazzamento anche dello scorso anno, per cui anche il quinto posto è contemplato



Frasi di circostanza a mio parere, se non entra in c.l sarà licenziato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se Gattuso avesse detto in conferenza che la prestazione con il Napoli è figlia dell'avversario, giocando fuori casa, io avrei compreso.
> Ma dicendo che il VERO milan è quello dei 55 minuti, allora non va bene. Perché significa che lui ha in mente di giocare sempre così, e non è accettabile. E' tutto qui il problema. La sua idea di calcio.



e basta con sta fissa di prendere alla lettera quello che l'allenatore dice in una conferenza. In una conferenza si romanza, si dice quello che molto spesso si deve dire per le telecamere. Tra quello che dice un allenatore, quello che pensa, e quello che vorrebbe fare ci stanno 200 mila cose nel mezzo. Giudicare inadeguato Gattuso per quello che dice è follia figlia della sola fissa che si ha verso Conte che non arriverà finchè non vedrà i soldi del Chelsea sul suo conto, mettetevi l'anima in pace.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non era una provocazione la mia, stavo solo cercando di capire , coinvolgendo te, dove e come abbiamo perso la bussola.
> Io credo che in mezzo al campo ci abbiamo capito poco o nulla e il mister coi cambi ci ha messo parecchio del suo.
> Anche vero che la squadra è crollata di nervi ma il mister coi suoi cambi che messaggio ha trasmesso?
> Sono particolari, sembrano almeno tali ma non lo sono.
> La mediana non andava toccata.



Ok sono d'accordo sul cambio è un altro discorso, mi sembra abbia capito anche lui l'errore. Biglia era in confusione e lui ha provato a dare fiducia a Bakayoko, è andata male. Non è detto che non avremmo perso lo stesso. 
Per il resto mi riferivo all'idea di gioco in sè... e non sono qui a difendere l'idea di gioco di Gattuso in tutto e per tutto, cerco solo di interpretarla.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Comunque domani è il banco di prova. Abbiamo visto come l'atalanta con le riserve stava per distruggere la roma, salvo poi crollo fisico e anche tecnico (che ci sta) che ha permesso la roma di pareggiare. 
Adesso non pretendendo la luna, credo che domani sia una partita fondamentale per capire le idee di Gattuso. Gasperini ha dimostrato che aggredendo l'avversario e con un baricentro molto alto, è riuscito a metterli in seria difficoltà, mentre appena è calato il pressing e si sono abbassati, hanno subito la roma. Vedremo cosa faremo noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Frasi di circostanza a mio parere, se non entra in c.l sarà licenziato



Se arriva quinto sarà licenziato in favore di un allenatore che può farci fare il salto di qualità, altrimenti lo tengono.
Se peggiora il piazzamento dello scorso anno sarà licenziato in favore di uno qualsiasi.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> e basta con sta fissa di prendere alla lettera quello che l'allenatore dice in una conferenza. In una conferenza si romanza, si dice quello che molto spesso si deve dire per le telecamere. Tra quello che dice un allenatore, quello che pensa, e quello che vorrebbe fare ci stanno 200 mila cose nel mezzo. Giudicare inadeguato Gattuso per quello che dice è follia figlia della sola fissa che si ha verso Conte che non arriverà finchè non vedrà i soldi del Chelsea sul suo conto, mettetevi l'anima in pace.



ehm sei completamente fuori strada. Dato che il mio preferito era come detto, Sarri. Non me ne frega nulla di Conte. Può esserci chiunque in panca, a me interessa il bene del Milan. Potrei dire io, basta con ste difese a Gattuso, soltanto perché bandiera del Milan. Ci fosse stato un altro allenatore lo avreste massacrato anche voi "gattusiani".


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ok sono d'accordo sul cambio è un altro discorso, mi sembra abbia capito anche lui l'errore. Biglia era in confusione e lui ha provato a dare fiducia a Bakayoko, è andata male. Non è detto che non avremmo perso lo stesso.
> Per il resto mi riferivo all'idea di gioco in sè... e non sono qui a difendere l'idea di gioco di Gattuso in tutto e per tutto, cerco solo di interpretarla.



Una rondine non fa primavera, non posso bollare gattuso per una partita, non sarebbe corretto.
Della partita di napoli il mio rammarico è stato la rimonta subita : che si poteva perdere lo sapevo, in quel modo non mi va giù.
Purtroppo Gattuso ha tutto da dimostrare perchè il suo cv è vuoto ma ha le spalle abbastanza larghe per reggere le pressioni.


----------



## Goro (30 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> e basta con sta fissa di prendere alla lettera quello che l'allenatore dice in una conferenza. In una conferenza si romanza, si dice quello che molto spesso si deve dire per le telecamere. Tra quello che dice un allenatore, quello che pensa, e quello che vorrebbe fare ci stanno 200 mila cose nel mezzo. Giudicare inadeguato Gattuso per quello che dice è follia figlia della sola fissa che si ha verso Conte che non arriverà finchè non vedrà i soldi del Chelsea sul suo conto, mettetevi l'anima in pace.



Certo che anche strumentalizzare Conte così per difendere Gattuso non è che sia tanto giusto...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Certo che anche strumentalizzare Conte così per difendere Gattuso non è che sia tanto giusto...



Allora se non c'è bisogno di strumentalizzare Conte, cacciamo subito Rino e mettiamo uno qualsiasi di noi del forum, visto che è così palese che possiamo fare meglio. Io invece sono più preoccupato per il successore di Gattuso perché non sarà Conte (e neanche Sarri) e di conseguenza farà la stessa fine dei predecessori, altro che strumentalizzare


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ehm sei completamente fuori strada. Dato che il mio preferito era come detto, Sarri. Non me ne frega nulla di Conte. Può esserci chiunque in panca, a me interessa il bene del Milan. Potrei dire io, basta con ste difese a Gattuso, soltanto perché bandiera del Milan. Ci fosse stato un altro allenatore lo avreste massacrato anche voi "gattusiani".



Sto dicendo Conte per dire uno qualsiasi, che poi non raggiunge il suo obiettivo quando ormai è gia sfumato e lo volete alla forca. Io non difendo Gattuso come bandiera, difendo Gattuso come allenatore che ha fatto 39 punti in un girone facendo scelte che dimostrano intelligenza. 

Arrivi e trovi una squadra come detto da lui più volte morta fisicamente, invece di mettersi la a proporre idee di gioco, fa la cosa più semplice possibile, fa un richiamo di preparazione e rende il Milan un fortino difensivo, organizzando per bene la fase difensiva in 4-3-3 abbandonando il disastroso 3-5-2. Lo scorso anno Rino non ha proposto nulla di suo, quest'anno con la squadra in mano dall'inizio sta provando a proporre alcuni principi diversi e si vede, magari sono giusti, magari no, ma praticamente è una sola partita che li ha messi in pratica. Il gioco dello scorso campionato per come è arrivato lui in corsa e quello che ha trovato non conta. 

Quindi, dato per assodato questo, ha giocato 90 minuti in casa della squadra più difficile da affrontare del campionato. Una squadra che ti pressa alta tutta la partita ma è la migliore in Serie A a scappare all'indietro coprendo la profondità. Squadra che ha tutto, fisicità, velocità ,tecnica e organizzazione. 

Quello che dico, ma almeno il tempo di vedere veramente qual'è il Milan di Gattuso glielo vogliamo dare? Ormai tutto quello che dice è melma e schifo, perchè Gattuso non capisce nulla, e perchè da quando è al Milan si vede sempre lo stesso gioco.

State però dando per scontato che lui abbia proposto questo l'ultima metà di campionato, e invece è palese che Rino ha fatto la cosa più intelligente che poteva fare per fare più punti possibili.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in realtà sembra di sì, può permetterselo, la società ha dato come obiettivo quello di migliorare il piazzamento anche dello scorso anno, per cui anche il quinto posto è contemplato


Però c'è modo e modo di arrivare quinti. Un conto è farlo come la Lazio l'anno scorso, altro conto è arrivare quinti senza mai essere realmente in corsa per il quarto. Secondo me se saremo in lotta fino alla fine per il quarto posto e faremo un buon gioco, Gattuso si meriterà la riconferma(a meno che non sia possibile arrivare a un allenatore davvero top).


----------



## mil77 (30 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, c'è poco altro da dire, avete abbandonato tutti Rino subito senza nemmeno fargli giocare 180 minuti di cui 90 al San Paolo. Siamo diventati delle checche isteriche.
> 
> Non può dire nulla, nulla, tanto qualsiasi cosa dirà sarete pronti a criticarlo e dargli del demente, che ormai ha perso la bussola. In questo condizioni è impossibile lavorare per chiunque.



Uno dei problemi più grossi da risolvere x tornare grandi sono i tifosi...ormai sembriamo diventati come gli interisti....vogliamo sempre solo cambiare allenatore...e dopo 10 allenatori cambiati in 5 anni siamo al punto di partenza...


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allora se non c'è bisogno di strumentalizzare Conte, cacciamo subito Rino e mettiamo uno qualsiasi di noi del forum, visto che è così palese che possiamo fare meglio. Io invece sono più preoccupato per il successore di Gattuso perché non sarà Conte (e neanche Sarri) e di conseguenza farà la stessa fine dei predecessori, altro che strumentalizzare


Sarò molto preoccupato se fossero "costretti" in emergenza a esonerare Gattuso a stagione in corso perché a quel punto potrebbe arrivare un Guidolin qualsiasi ; al contrario mi auguro che Gattuso arrivi 4 con relativa riconferma o se cosi non fosse sempre a fine stagione la sostituzione con allenatore possibilmente Top; NO deciso a cambi in corso d'opera


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non era una provocazione la mia, stavo solo cercando di capire , coinvolgendo te, dove e come abbiamo perso la bussola.
> Io credo che in mezzo al campo ci abbiamo capito poco o nulla e il mister coi cambi ci ha messo parecchio del suo.
> Anche vero che la squadra è crollata di nervi ma il mister coi suoi cambi che messaggio ha trasmesso?
> Sono particolari, sembrano almeno tali ma non lo sono.
> La mediana non andava toccata.



Permettimi se intervengo.
Secondo me la bussola viene persa in generale quando la squadra avversaria ci attacca e fa goal, cosa che statisticamente può succedere in qualsiasi momento. Sembra di assistere alla scena di un malato terminale che aspetta solo il verdetto del dottore, a quel punto tutto finisce e non c'è più la capacità di reagire. E' un difetto psicologico che si è originato nella gestione Montella e Gattuso non è riuscito a estirpare. Io questa cosa la vedo materializzarsi specialmente nell'atteggiamento di giocatori come Biglia, Rodriguez, etc, che non mettono in campo il carisma e la determinazione che viene richiesta. Si vede lontano un kilometro che siamo pervasi da una diffusa indolenza e non c'è la voglia di rialzare la testa. Manca un leader, qualcuno che si fa sentire, e dimostra con tackles cattivi e rincorse spasmodiche che ce la possiamo fare, incitando gli altri, sbraitando ed esultando. Non vedo niente di tutto questo. E quando la barca affonda, il primo pensierio non è tappare la falla, ma cercare la scialuppa di salvataggio limitandosi al compitino. Non credo sia provocato dalla mentalità di Gattuso, semplicemente il suo credo calcistico non aiuta a uscirne una volta per tutte.

PS rivolto a tutti
non sto dalla parte di Gattuso, né da quella di Conte, ma certo, leggere che Bakayoko è già stato bruciato alla prima partita per 30' di gioco mi fa proprio rimanere a bocca aperta ... ma di cosa stiamo parlando ...


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allora se non c'è bisogno di strumentalizzare Conte, cacciamo subito Rino e mettiamo uno qualsiasi di noi del forum, visto che è così palese che possiamo fare meglio. Io invece sono più preoccupato per il successore di Gattuso perché non sarà Conte (e neanche Sarri) e di conseguenza farà la stessa fine dei predecessori, altro che strumentalizzare



Marco Simone.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo Conte per dire uno qualsiasi, che poi non raggiunge il suo obiettivo quando ormai è gia sfumato e lo volete alla forca. Io non difendo Gattuso come bandiera, difendo Gattuso come allenatore che ha fatto 39 punti in un girone facendo scelte che dimostrano intelligenza.
> 
> Arrivi e trovi una squadra come detto da lui più volte morta fisicamente, invece di mettersi la a proporre idee di gioco, fa la cosa più semplice possibile, fa un richiamo di preparazione e rende il Milan un fortino difensivo, organizzando per bene la fase difensiva in 4-3-3 abbandonando il disastroso 3-5-2. Lo scorso anno Rino non ha proposto nulla di suo, quest'anno con la squadra in mano dall'inizio sta provando a proporre alcuni principi diversi e si vede, magari sono giusti, magari no, ma praticamente è una sola partita che li ha messi in pratica. Il gioco dello scorso campionato per come è arrivato lui in corsa e quello che ha trovato non conta.
> 
> ...



ma perché tu vedi un gioco differente rispetto all'anno scorso? anche nelle amichevoli stesse, io ho visto il Milan della scorsa stagione, uguale. Detto questo, io ho scritto pure, se hai letto, speriamo di vincere con la Roma, e che facciamo una grande prestazione, così i dubbi non dico verranno spazzati via, ma quantomeno ridimensionati. Come sempre contano i fatti. Domani sarà un banco di prova fondamentale per capire cosa vuole proporre gattuso.


----------



## mil77 (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ehm sei completamente fuori strada. Dato che il mio preferito era come detto, Sarri. Non me ne frega nulla di Conte. Può esserci chiunque in panca, a me interessa il bene del Milan. Potrei dire io, basta con ste difese a Gattuso, soltanto perché bandiera del Milan. Ci fosse stato un altro allenatore lo avreste massacrato anche voi "gattusiani".



Uno dice di lasciar lavorare l'allenatore e tifare x la propria squadra e non sperare che perda x esonerare l'allenatore ed è gattusiano? Beh allora io oltre essere gattusiano sono stato inzaghiano mihajloviciano montelliano!


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2018)

Sono d'accordo con il mister su tutta la conferenza stampa. Ma proprio tutto. 

Ok il possesso palla, ma quando diventa stucchevole non va bene, ci sono momenti in cui i palloni devono volare tutti in curva senza vergogna.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Uno dei problemi più grossi da risolvere x tornare grandi sono i tifosi...ormai sembriamo diventati come gli interisti....vogliamo sempre solo cambiare allenatore...e dopo 10 allenatori cambiati in 5 anni siamo al punto di partenza...



questi sono i classici luoghi comuni. Chi critica l'allenatore è conscio che la squadra va ENORMEMENTE potenziata, con innesti di qualità e di spessore. Ma ciò non significa che non si possa pretendere anche un allenatore vero e di livello.
Semmai è il contrario, i tifosi si sono mediocrizzati proprio in questo, accettando anche un traghettatore come allenatore.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Uno dice di lasciar lavorare l'allenatore e tifare x la propria squadra e non sperare che perda x esonerare l'allenatore ed è gattusiano? Beh allora io oltre essere gattusiano sono stato inzaghiano mihajloviciano montelliano!



nessuno sta dicendo che non deve lavorare. C'è però preoccupazione sulle prestazioni. Il problema non è il risultato di Napoli, ma come ci si è arrivati, ancora non è chiaro!


----------



## Casnop (30 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa pretende il tifoso da questo Milan, giocare al San Paolo contro il Napoli (91 punti la scorsa stagione contro i nostri 64) alla prima partita ufficiale dopo 3 mesi, contro una squadra che da 3 anni che gioca a memoria.
> L'idea di Gattuso era compatti dietro e colpire nel momento giusto, come effettivamente è successo, purtroppo al primo errore ci siamo disuniti, l'orrore del Mister (come lui ha ammesso) è stato quel cambio deleterio di Biglia Bakaiocoso.
> Certamente se continuerà a commettere errori su errori è giusto che vada cambiato, ma a oggi per la partita contro il Napoli vedo troppa isteria.


Quel cambio è stato letale. Con Biglia, che certo non ha giocato la migliore delle partite, è uscito dal campo anche il Milan.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quel cambio è stato letale. Con Biglia, che certo non ha giocato la migliore delle partite, è uscito dal campo anche il Milan.



Sono d'accordo. Per quanto stesse giocando male in fase di non possesso era sempre in posizione, entrato Bakayoko il disastro più assoluto.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo me qui c'è gente che sarebbe più contenta di arrivare sesta con Gattuso che arrivare in Champions con il gobbo/Conte. Non lo direte mai, ma è cosi. Siete voi quelli che avete problemi, ma seri. Basta che ci sia un milanista in panchina, vero? Poi il resto non conta.



No, non è così. Ti stai sbagliando. C'è semplicemente gente (ma io non mi schiero con nessuno) che è convinta che, con la squadra base di adesso, è altamente improbabile che Conte possa far meglio di Gattuso, e quindi, a simil-parità di risultato finale, preferisce un personaggio come Gattuso, piuttosto di Conte. Tutto lì. Se ci fosse la certezza MATEMATICA che Conte (ammesso possa essere arruolato) fa arrivare il Milan 4^ laddove Gattuso arriva 6^, vedrai, a mio parere, il numero di sostenitori crollare vertiginosamente. Nessuno è stupido. Purtroppo questa certezza nessuno la può dimostrare.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2018)

*Per favore vediamo di rispettare le idee di tutti *


----------



## Salina (30 Agosto 2018)

Leggo delle cose incredibili. Nel calcio 9 volte su dieci vince la,squadra piu forte,la squadra con valori tecnici piu alti fa,sempre la partita,a tutte le latitudini la squadra meno dotata tecnicamente per scamparla chiude gli spazi e cerca di capitalizzare le occasioni, in questo campionato superiori a noi ne abbiamo almeno 5 di,squadre, contro questi avversari possiamo solo fare,questo tipo di gioco dato questo l impostazione di gattuso tatticamente era,stata perfetta, e il problema non e stato mentale ma il fatto che ancelotti si sentiva ingabbiato, ed ha fatto l unica cosa che gli allenatori fanno quando tatticamente non risolvono ,sparigliano e fanno saltare gli schemi,e li ci sono 2 cose da fare adeguarti allo stesso tipo di partita, ma solitamente la,squadra meno tecnica soccombe, ma in vantaggio di un gol si poteva correre il rischio,oppure modifichi qualcosa nello schieramento, e li rino ha sbagliato, non doveva togliere biglia far entrare bakayoko per bonaventura o suso, e mettere caldara al posto di borini,forse non avremmo vinto ma nemmeno perso.chi pensa che domani con la roma anche se giochi in casa ti puoi permettere di far la partita sbaglia di grosso se pensiamo di poter giocare a viso aperto e non prendere una sonora batosta non ha capito nulla, brutto da dire per il Milan ma la nostra cifra tecnica al momento e questa, se cercate responsabili in questo non addossate le colpe a gattuso ma cercate altri che tutti sappiamo.Spero che fra un paio di anni questa,squadra possa giocare con chiunque a viso aperto,con la volonta di,elliot e la capacita di leonardo si possa fare ,se nel frattempo gattuso avra dimostrato di meritarselo ci sara ancora lui sulla panca, altrimenti ci sara,qualche altro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



Bene che abbia ammesso l'errore sulla posizione in cui ha schierato Bakayoko. Ma se ripartiamo dai primi 55 di Napoli le becchiamo la maggioranza delle volte, perché non eravamo affatto convincenti e il 2-0 non rispecchiava per niente il gioco delle squadre in campo.


----------



## kipstar (30 Agosto 2018)

ci vuole tempo....
ma non so se tutto sto tempo c'è....
ribadisco la mia idea che esprimo da un po' ... mi aspetto di vincere con la Roma. con difficoltà alte, con una partita dura ma questo è quello che mi aspetto. Sono fuori dalla realtà ? ok ....però veramente si arriva 5 o 6 di nuovo e sappiamo bene tutti che l'obbiettivo societario è migliorare il piazzamento dell'anno scorso. ergo si vuole la champions......


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non è così. Ti stai sbagliando. C'è semplicemente gente (ma io non mi schiero con nessuno) che è convinta che, con la squadra base di adesso, è altamente improbabile che Conte possa far meglio di Gattuso, e quindi, a simil-parità di risultato finale, preferisce un personaggio come Gattuso, piuttosto di Conte. Tutto lì. Se ci fosse la certezza MATEMATICA che Conte (ammesso possa essere arruolato) fa arrivare il Milan 4^ laddove Gattuso arriva 6^, vedrai, a mio parere, il numero di sostenitori crollare vertiginosamente. Nessuno è stupido. Purtroppo questa certezza nessuno la può dimostrare.



Ma guarda che questo ragionamento si può fare anche con una squadra forte quindi. Cioè, come dici tu, se a parità di squadra (quindi qualsiasi sia la squadra) Gattuso farebbe quello che fa Conte, allora alzo le mani.


----------



## Salina (30 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che questo ragionamento si può fare anche con una squadra forte quindi. Cioè, come dici tu, se a parità di squadra (quindi qualsiasi sia la squadra) Gattuso farebbe quello che fa Conte, allora alzo le mani.


Il curriculum parlerebbe, ma il curriculum non conosce il futuro, e poi ogni situazione e ambiente e diverso dall altro, mourinho da qualcuno e amato da altri odiato .


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 55 minuti dove la squadra non ha concesso niente e ha tenuto palla più degli avversari e quando ha affondato ha segnato
> non bisogna sgretolarsi al primo spavento
> questo è quello che intende il mister





Un po 'meno di isteria non sarebbe male.. leggendo il forum sembra che a Napoli abbiamo perso 6-0, io solo vi voglio ricordare che abbiamo una squadra giovane e in formazione, valida come ben dice Rino ma ancora in formazione.


----------



## JohnDoe (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".


ho amato Gattuso come giocatore ma ora non lo posso piu soportare ... spero che se ne vada via prima posibile . e qui non parlo di Conte ma di un allenatore vero..Gattuso non e un allenatore.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non è così. Ti stai sbagliando. C'è semplicemente gente (ma io non mi schiero con nessuno) che è convinta che, con la squadra base di adesso, è altamente improbabile che Conte possa far meglio di Gattuso, e quindi, a simil-parità di risultato finale, preferisce un personaggio come Gattuso, piuttosto di Conte. Tutto lì. Se ci fosse la certezza MATEMATICA che Conte (ammesso possa essere arruolato) fa arrivare il Milan 4^ laddove Gattuso arriva 6^, vedrai, a mio parere, il numero di sostenitori crollare vertiginosamente. Nessuno è stupido. Purtroppo questa certezza nessuno la può dimostrare.





Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che questo ragionamento si può fare anche con una squadra forte quindi. Cioè, come dici tu, se a parità di squadra (quindi qualsiasi sia la squadra) Gattuso farebbe quello che fa Conte, allora alzo le mani.



Amici , scusate se mi intrometto.....a mio parere l'allenatore di una squadra professionista di medio alto livello incide generalmente per non più del 20-30% ad esagerare; ci sono però delle rare eccezioni e Conte rappresenta una di esse; ha cioè la capacità di incidere in maniera notevolissima sui risultati di una squadra quindi non è minimamente paragonabile non solo a Gattuso ma a tanti altri medioman; lo possiamo eventualmente confrontare con un Guardiola Klopp o gente del genere


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se Gattuso avesse detto in conferenza che la prestazione con il Napoli è figlia dell'avversario, giocando fuori casa, io avrei compreso.
> Ma dicendo che il VERO milan è quello dei 55 minuti, allora non va bene. Perché significa che lui ha in mente di giocare sempre così, e non è accettabile. E' tutto qui il problema. La sua idea di calcio.


Andiamo a fondo con quest idea di calcio ,però quando perdiamo palla e ci fanno gol per fare il tiki taka davanti al nostro portiere la colpa la diamo a questo o quel giocatore ma mai al allenatore che glielo impone


----------



## Goro (30 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allora se non c'è bisogno di strumentalizzare Conte, cacciamo subito Rino e mettiamo uno qualsiasi di noi del forum, visto che è così palese che possiamo fare meglio. Io invece sono più preoccupato per il successore di Gattuso perché non sarà Conte (e neanche Sarri) e di conseguenza farà la stessa fine dei predecessori, altro che strumentalizzare



Credo e spero solo che non tutti quelli che continuano a criticare Gattuso lo facciano per Conte. Adesso che si criticano l'atteggiamento, il gioco, i cambi, il poco coraggio, gli sbagli, qualunque cosa di campo subito esce quel nome come a ricordare chi tifa e chi gufa.

Così tante critiche sono sicuramente fastidiose e inoltre risultano fini a se stesse in quanto nemmeno volendo ci sarebbero alternative valide sul mercato, solo non è detto che tutti stiano ancora pensando a Conte e invocarlo ogni volta è una specie di dichiarazione di guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che questo ragionamento si può fare anche con una squadra forte quindi. Cioè, come dici tu, se a parità di squadra (quindi qualsiasi sia la squadra) Gattuso farebbe quello che fa Conte, allora alzo le mani.





Salina ha scritto:


> Il curriculum parlerebbe, ma il curriculum non conosce il futuro, e poi ogni situazione e ambiente e diverso dall altro, mourinho da qualcuno e amato da altri odiato .





luigi61 ha scritto:


> Amici , scusate se mi intrometto.....a mio parere l'allenatore di una squadra professionista di medio alto livello incide generalmente per non più del 20-30% ad esagerare; ci sono però delle rare eccezioni e Conte rappresenta una di esse; ha cioè la capacità di incidere in maniera notevolissima sui risultati di una squadra quindi non è minimamente paragonabile non solo a Gattuso ma a tanti altri medioman; lo possiamo eventualmente confrontare con un Guardiola Klopp o gente del genere



Egregi, vi cito un po' tutti senza andare contro nessuno.

Purtroppo si continua a battere su un tasto sbagliato. Cercherò di spiegarmi ancora più chiaramente, anche se il concetto l'ho ribadito varie volte, vorrei evitare di ripetere sempre le stesse cose.

Il fatto di dare per scontate le cose è la chiave di volta del discorso, ed è l'unica e reale fonte della tragedia che si sta consumando su questo forum da ormai 3 mesi, e che ancora nessuno sembra aver capito. Il ragionamento che ho esposto prima non è un parere, è pura logica. Da una parte ci sono i sostenitori di Gattuso, che pensano, per loro motivi, che l'allenatore alla fine troverà la quadra e saprà gestire il Milan al meglio. Questi motivi possono essere dai più svariati, l'affetto per l'ex-giocatore, la convinzione che possa far bene visti i risultati della scorsa stagione, etc. Dall'altra parte ci sono i sostenitori di Conte (o meglio, del sostituto di Gattuso), che sono certi che Gattuso non sia in grado di allenare bene e pratichi un gioco scarso. Nel caso di Conte, per via del suo curriculum e la sua capacità di far girare al meglio la squadra, i sostenitori invocano il cambio a partire da adesso e sono convinti che farà sicuramente meglio. Purtroppo non si può dimostrare chi ha ragione, mi auguro ne sarete coscienti. Anche supponendo che Conte sia migliore di Gattuso (che già risulta "logicamente" opinabile), può darsi che Conte infili una stagione sbagliata, si rompano 9/11 dei titolari, cadano meteoriti, etc. Alla fine, avrà fallito. Chi può dirlo? Viceversa, può darsi che Gattuso azzecchi, dopo una partenza stentata, una serie di risultati clamorosi e vinca lo scudetto. Difficile, certo. Molto improbabile, certo. Ma non si può stabilire.

Il voler asserire che Conte farà meglio SICURAMENTE è logicamente sbagliato, mettetevelo bene in testa. E' solo una speranza. Così come è sbagliato dire che adesso va bene Gattuso al Milan. SICURAMENTE esiste un allenatore sulla faccia della terra che può far meglio. Potrei essere io, te, qualsiasi altro. Punto. Non si sta ragionando di "buon senso" o "sensazioni", oppure "ha fatto, quindi farà". Ognuno può esprimere favore o sfavore per uno o l'altro allenatore, ma per favore non scriviamo le cose come se fossero automatiche e scritte nella pietra. E' questo che fa imbestialire la gente, da ambo le parti.

E' per questo che sarebbe meglio mettere da parte parecchie delle nostre divergenze e ragionare solo del presente. Auguriamoci tutti che il Milan sia vincente, indipendentemente dall'allenatore. Se e quando cambiarlo, lo stabilirà l'unico ente preposto, cioè la dirigenza. Lasciamo stare Gattuso e Conte, preghiamo solo che la dirigenza sia in gamba e sappia quel che sta facendo.


----------



## Nils (30 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dico in tono non assolutamente provocatorio, cosa dovrebbe dire esattamente un allenatore, per fare felici tutti?
> 
> Ripeto, nessuna provocazione, solo per comprendere anche il modo di pensare altrui, sono sempre interessato a questo tipo di cose.



"Per 55 minuti abbiamo controllato molto bene il Napoli, abbiamo anche realizzato due gol di ottima fattura, anche se abbiamo avuto la bravura e la fortuna di realizzare le uniche due occasini create,
ma nonostante tutto, questo non basta, siamo il Milan, anche con avversari di livello come il Napoli dobbiamo imparare a icontrollare noi il gioco, domenica troppo spesso abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e rinunciato a verticalizzazioni importanti, in più abbiamo lasciato Higuain troppo solo, l'equilibrio di una squadra non basta realizzarlo solo in fase difensiva, dobbiamo anche tenere in allarme gli avversari in fase d'uscita, mantenere equilibri e posizioni è basilare nel gioco moderno, ma se il tutto è fine a se stesso diviene troppo sterile.
Poi il crollo dell'ultima mezzora è inaacettabile e preoccupante, vuol dire che abbiamo sprecato troppe energie fisiche e mentali nella prima parte della gara."


----------



## nybreath (30 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Da una parte ci sono i sostenitori di Gattuso, che pensano, per loro motivi, che l'allenatore alla fine troverà la quadra e saprà gestire il Milan al meglio. Questi motivi possono essere dai più svariati, l'affetto per l'ex-giocatore, la convinzione che possa far bene visti i risultati della scorsa stagione, etc. Dall'altra parte ci sono i sostenitori di Conte (o meglio, del sostituto di Gattuso), che sono certi che Gattuso non sia in grado di allenare bene e pratichi un gioco scarso.



L'errore sta li, non si sostiene l'allenatore, si sostiene la squadra, che ci sia gattuso conte allegri o caressa in panchina.

Poi la preferenza personale è lecita, senza alcun dubbio, ma sistematicamente distruggere l'allenatore che abbiamo, per ogni sciocchezza senza costruttivismo, e sperare adirittura che vada male e che se ne vada presto è esagerato. 

Io non sono di parte di Gattuso, io voglio che faccia bene perchè significa che noi facciamo bene, non posso sperare che viene un altro allenatore dopo una giornata di campionato, ma ci si rende conto che cosa vuol dire cambiare allenatore adesso, anche se viene il piu bravo sulla terra, cambio modulo, cambia schemi, cambia le relazioni, ci voglio mesi se non anni a inserire un allenatore in una squadra, purtroppo noi italiani abbiamo questa mentalità, si perdono 3 partite, via l'allenatore, subito, ma non esiste veramente, e qua non siamo neanche a 2 partite.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> L'errore sta li, non si sostiene l'allenatore, si sostiene la squadra, che ci sia gattuso conte allegri o caressa in panchina.
> 
> Poi la preferenza personale è lecita, senza alcun dubbio, ma sistematicamente distruggere l'allenatore che abbiamo, per ogni sciocchezza senza costruttivismo, e sperare adirittura che vada male e che se ne vada presto è esagerato.
> 
> Io non sono di parte di Gattuso, io voglio che faccia bene perchè significa che noi facciamo bene, non posso sperare che viene un altro allenatore dopo una giornata di campionato, ma ci si rende conto che cosa vuol dire cambiare allenatore adesso, anche se viene il piu bravo sulla terra, cambio modulo, cambia schemi, cambia le relazioni, ci voglio mesi se non anni a inserire un allenatore in una squadra, purtroppo noi italiani abbiamo questa mentalità, si perdono 3 partite, via l'allenatore, subito, ma non esiste veramente, e qua non siamo neanche a 2 partite.



Concordo su quanto dici; penso però che il caso di Gattuso sia molto aspecifico e per questo crea molte divisioni; stiamo parlando di un'allenatore che doveva solo traghettare fino a fine stagione a cui la vecchia dirigenza ha rinnovato il contratto forse nei modi e nei tempi sbagliati; da li sono cominciate le discissioni anche perché si parla di un idolo di una nostra bandiera a cui io tra l'altro non vorrei mai rinunciare aldilà che faccia o meno l'allenatore; a questo aggiungiamo la sarabanda legata a Conte e la frittata è fatta; con Montella fu diverso finché andava bene tutti contenti dopodiché per gli scarsi risultati non lo volevamo più come giusto che sia; Gattuso ripeto forse è un caso abnorme destinato far discutere


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> L'errore sta li, non si sostiene l'allenatore, si sostiene la squadra, che ci sia gattuso conte allegri o caressa in panchina.
> 
> Poi la preferenza personale è lecita, senza alcun dubbio, ma sistematicamente distruggere l'allenatore che abbiamo, per ogni sciocchezza senza costruttivismo, e sperare adirittura che vada male e che se ne vada presto è esagerato.
> 
> Io non sono di parte di Gattuso, io voglio che faccia bene perchè significa che noi facciamo bene, non posso sperare che viene un altro allenatore dopo una giornata di campionato, ma ci si rende conto che cosa vuol dire cambiare allenatore adesso, anche se viene il piu bravo sulla terra, cambio modulo, cambia schemi, cambia le relazioni, ci voglio mesi se non anni a inserire un allenatore in una squadra, purtroppo noi italiani abbiamo questa mentalità, si perdono 3 partite, via l'allenatore, subito, ma non esiste veramente, e qua non siamo neanche a 2 partite.



Io la penso come te. Gli ultimi anni del tifo rossonero sono stati:

Berlusconiani vs Anti-Berlusconiani
Cinesi vs anti-cinesi
Complottisti vs anti-complottisti (lavatrici vs anti-lavatrici)
Ora:
Gattusiani vs anti-gattusiani
arriverà Conte?
Contisti vs anti-contisti.

Quando si tornerà a tifare e supportare il Milan come si faceva prima?
In questo forum ho letto anche "Speriamo di perdere così se ne va a casa Gattuso", mi vengono i brividi.
Si sostiene il Milan, si tifa il Milan chiunque ci sia in panchina e in campo. Come quando si era in B contro la Cavese o come quando non si sapeva se il Milan si fosse iscritto al campionato del 1984-85.


----------



## Garrincha (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



È andato. Completamente. 

È convinto di fare calcio propositivo, non vive nella nostra dimensione, viene da un'altra realtà


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza stampa di Gattuso pre Milan - Roma. Di seguito, le parole del tecnico rossonero:
> 
> "Voglio vedere i 55 minuti col Napoli. Ripartire da lì. Non è tutto da buttare via. Anzi. Ho visto tante buone cose. Volevo vedere la squadra che non spegneva la luce. E queste cose le sento. Dobbiamo migliorare e rimanere in partita. Per 60 minuti siamo stati padroni del campo. Poi, un errore ci può stare ma non ci possiamo permettere di uscire dal campo. Voglio vedere questo atteggiamento. Bisogna capire come si dà la palla. Noi difficilmente giochiamo palla dritta. Ci piace giocare col giocatore opposto. Le mezzale vanno a ricevere. Quando usciamo dalla pressione bisogna guardare avanti, invece tante volte torniamo indietro. Ma il problema di questa squadra non è il palleggio. Il problema è quando giochiamo a campo aperto. Lasciamo i terzini senza raddoppio delle mezzale. Biglia è fondamentale tatticamente, anche se lo massacrate. Poi quando prende palla può posizionarsi in modo migliore. Titolo per questa sfida? Non lo so. E' come tutte le altre partite. Ho visto i ragazzi che hanno lavorato con voglia e intensità. Giochiamo in casa. CI saranno 60.000 persone. Higuain più vicino alla porta? Andate a vedere le altre partite di Higuain contro il Napoli. Vedete quante palle ha toccato. Se segnava con un quel tiro verso la fino staremmo parlando di altre cose. Ci fa giocare meglio e salire. Io sono molto molto soddisfatto per come ha giocato. Sul secondo gol tutti i giocatori hanno toccato la palla. Questa è una squadra di qualità ma solo con la qualità non si va da nessuna parte. Caldara titolare? Vediamo domani. E' stata riportata anche male anche quando ho parlato di Bakayoko. Il ragazzo era un pò deluso. Ho detto solo che ci vuole tempo. Io non ho massacrato nessuno. Ci vuole del tempo con i nuovi. Sono contento ma ci vuole del tempo. A Napoli noi abbiamo pasticciato e si può pasticciare. Ma il problema è che poi non si muove più nessuno. Stiamo ancora a pensare a quello che abbiamo combinato. L'anno scorso col Bologna doveva finire 5-6 a 0. Poi abbiamo preso per il 2-1. Se si vuole fare un calcio propositivo non si possono fare le cose a metà. L'errore più grande non è di Biglia. Prova anche a metterci una pezza. E' il concetto tecnico che è sbagliato. Abbiamo pasticciato ma ci sta. Dobbiamo rimanere sempre in partita. Dopo il 2-1 non c'eravamo più in campo e il Napoli poteva vincere anche 5-2. Noi non dobbiamo smettere di credere in ciò che facciamo. Dobbiamo migliorare nell'aspetto mentale, siamo due gradini sotto. Io sapevo che a livello tattico la posizione del vertice basso deve essere un giocatore che dà equilibrio. Ho avuto fretta di cambiare Biglia. Lì abbiamo perso equilibrio. E Bakayoko lo avevo provato sempre da mezzala. Ho sbagliato e ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. Quando vedremo il vero Milan? Io il vero MIlan l'ho visto per 60 minuto. Dobbiamo ripartire da lì. Quando teniamo il campo diamo pensiero agli avversari. Abbiamo corso più del Napoli. Il problema è come corri e stai in campo. Kakà? Ha scritto pagine importanti. Ma noi in questo momento non abbiamo bisogno delle bandiere per andare alla ricerca della carica. Sappiamo quello che dobbiamo fare. La carica la dobbiamo trovare durante la settimana e quando scendiamo in campo. Ci vuole del tempo. Non so se la ricetta sia mettere giocatori d'esperienza in più. Non ne sono certo. Anche a me è successo, io la Madonna l'ho vista tantissime volte. Partite in mano e poi buttate via. C'è solo una soluzione: quando si è in difficoltà per 4-5 minuti si può anche cambiare metodologia, senza passare la metà campo e stare lì o buttare i palloni fuori dal campo. E poi ricominciare. Però ci vuole del tempo. La Roma ha gente veloce. Dobbiamo fare attenzione a Dzeko. Hanno grandi centimetri, bisogna stare attenti sulle palle inattive. A livello di mentalità da parte nostra cambierà ben poco. Dobbiamo giocare con equilibrio e non andare allo sbaraglio. I 55 minuti di Napoli per un Milan da quarto posto? A livello tecnico sì, ma manchiamo ancora a livello caratteriale e non siamo ancora squadra. 4-2-3-1 soluzione alternativa? Sì. Ci sono i giocatori che possono farlo. Ma in questo momento il problema non è tattico. Il problema va oltre. Ma è una squadra che può giocare anche 4-4-2, 4-2-3-1. Può fare di tutto questa squadra. Per il momento andiamo avanti col 4-3-3. Laxalt terzino sinistro? Può fare tutti i ruoli. Ha dinamicità. In questo momento anche lui è da due settimane con noi. Calabria sicuramente non ha fatto una grandissima prestazione. Ha sbagliato tanto a livello tecnico. Domani vedremo ma sono contento di quello che sta facendo. Caso Donnarumma? No. Sul 2-2 c'è la deviazione di Bonaventura. Sul terzo gol ci siamo addormentati. La colpa non è solo sua. L'errore ci sta. Però penso che oggi il problema non è Donnarumma. Io son contento. Forse poteva fare qualcosa di più sul secondo gol ma c'è stata una deviazione. In estate quando si fanno le amichevoli non c'è la stessa adrenalina e lo stesso stress mentale. Il Chievo ne ha presi 6 a Firenze. L'Inter poteva stare 4-5 a zero contro il Toro poi la partita è cambiata. In questa prima giornata sono accadute tante cose accadute a noi. Lo tocco con mano. Le frasi su Bakayoko? Io non sputo mai mer... sui giocatori. Bisogna riportare bene le cose. Non l'ho offeso. Ci vuole del tempo. La colpa è stata anche mia, che l'ho messo in ruolo nel quale l'avevo provato solo una volta negli ultimi 15 giorni. Contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualche imbucata. Calabria poteva stringere un pò di più. Si è spenta la luce. L'interpretazione non deve essere del singolo ma di reparto. L'Atalanta che ha messo in difficoltà la Roma? L'Atalanta è piccola di nome ma in questo momento va più forte degli altri. Te li trovi dappertutto. Ti vengono addosso uomo contro uomo. Negli ultimi anni sono andati sempre a mille all'ora. Hanno un qualcosa in più anche perchè hanno giocato partite ufficiale. Poi nel secondo tempo è venuta fuori la qualità della Roma. Domani affronterà una squadra con grandissime qualità. Se diamo campo ci possono far male. Calhanoglu soluzione per Higuain? Può essere una soluzione. Mette palle velenose dentro l'area. Può cambiare qualcosina. Higuain ne ha perse poche di palle quando lo abbiamo servito. Quando si va sul fondo sterziamo sempre. E' lì che dobbiamo cercarlo e trovarlo un pò di più. Abbiamo verticalizzato poco, vero, ma il Napoli non ti fa verticalizzare. Castillejo? E' un giocatore che può spezzare le partite. Ha dinamicità e forza. Riesce a fare giocate in velocità molto interessanti. E' stata cambiata metodologia di lavoro. SI è ambientato bene. Ci può dare qualcosa. Ci sarà qualche cessione? Non lo so, ma credo di no. Siamo questi. La società mi ha messo a disposizione una squadra valida. Bisogna iniziare a fare dei punti. Poi vedremo dove arriveremo".



Raramente ho letto cosi tante cose "inesatte".
Santo cielo.
In che mani siamo finiti ?


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> L'errore sta li, non si sostiene l'allenatore, si sostiene la squadra, che ci sia gattuso conte allegri o caressa in panchina.
> 
> Poi la preferenza personale è lecita, senza alcun dubbio, ma sistematicamente distruggere l'allenatore che abbiamo, per ogni sciocchezza senza costruttivismo, e sperare adirittura che vada male e che se ne vada presto è esagerato.
> 
> Io non sono di parte di Gattuso, io voglio che faccia bene perchè significa che noi facciamo bene, non posso sperare che viene un altro allenatore dopo una giornata di campionato, ma ci si rende conto che cosa vuol dire cambiare allenatore adesso, anche se viene il piu bravo sulla terra, cambio modulo, cambia schemi, cambia le relazioni, ci voglio mesi se non anni a inserire un allenatore in una squadra, purtroppo noi italiani abbiamo questa mentalità, si perdono 3 partite, via l'allenatore, subito, ma non esiste veramente, e qua non siamo neanche a 2 partite.



Spero sia una considerazione che va nella solita direzione che ho descritto.



luigi61 ha scritto:


> Concordo su quanto dici; penso però che il caso di Gattuso sia molto aspecifico e per questo crea molte divisioni; stiamo parlando di un'allenatore che doveva solo traghettare fino a fine stagione a cui la vecchia dirigenza ha rinnovato il contratto forse nei modi e nei tempi sbagliati; da li sono cominciate le discissioni anche perché si parla di un idolo di una nostra bandiera a cui io tra l'altro non vorrei mai rinunciare aldilà che faccia o meno l'allenatore; a questo aggiungiamo la sarabanda legata a Conte e la frittata è fatta; con Montella fu diverso finché andava bene tutti contenti dopodiché per gli scarsi risultati non lo volevamo più come giusto che sia; Gattuso ripeto forse è un caso abnorme destinato far discutere



Esatto. Il caso di Gattuso viene (purtroppo) amplificato dal contesto in cui si è verificato: oltre a essere un ex-giocatore bandiera, se non ci fosse stato quel maledetto contratto stipulato da Mirabelli, sono strasicuro che parecchie delle polemiche attuali sarebbero state molto ma molto più "sobrie". Ciò non toglie che sono lecite. E' che purtroppo vedo una situazione destinata a infiammare il forum finché non si risolverà con un esonero, giusto o sbagliato che sia.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Egregi, vi cito un po' tutti senza andare contro nessuno.
> 
> Purtroppo si continua a battere su un tasto sbagliato. Cercherò di spiegarmi ancora più chiaramente, anche se il concetto l'ho ribadito varie volte, vorrei evitare di ripetere sempre le stesse cose.
> 
> ...



Vedi, quello che dici tu è vero. Gattuso potrebbe benissimo incappare nell'annata della vita e portarci in Champions o addirittura vincere lo scudetto. Conte, invece, potrebbe incappare in un'annata disastrosa incominciando a non capirci più niente e a fare formazioni scellerate, non centrando neanche il piazzamento in Champions. Il problema sai qual'è? E' che Gattuso ha una probabilità del 20% o meno di fare quello che ho detto prima, quindi su 10 annate te ne fa 2 eccellenti, mentre per Conte è diverso, ti da più garanzie secondo me, almeno per 3-4 anni.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Agosto 2018)

Viene sempre tirato fuori Conte perché, in caso di esonero di Gattuso, è il migliore tra quelli "liberi" che possano sostituirlo. 
Esilarante chi afferma che in caso di cambio magari si azzopperebbe mezza squadra e finiremmo in B...cioè, ma seriamente? Penso sia chiaro che si faccia un confronto considerando l'assenza di fattori esterni non imputabili all'allenatore.

Dalla conferenza di oggi viene fuori che a Gattuso il "Milan dei 55 minuti" piace. A me ha fatto veramente ******, con la sensazione onnipresente che a forza di palleggiare in orizzontale davanti alla nostra area avremmo finito per beccare gol come dei polli, come puntualmente successo. Azioni offensive, verticalizzazioni, contropiedi (!), a parte i due gol estemporanei abbiamo mostrato la bellezza di niente in fase offensiva. Mi starebbe anche bene fare catenaccio e contropiede ma qua il contropiede nemmeno esiste, i giocatori sembrano non avere la minima idea di come avanzare nella metà campo avversaria e questo è preoccupante. Siamo stati cinici ma se Gattuso pensa di capitalizzare il 100% delle occasioni da gol in ogni partita si fa di roba pesante.
Nessuno nega che il Napoli sia una squadra più forte ma abbiamo perso giocando male, subendo 3 gol in rimonta e mostrando terrificanti limiti caratteriali, io da una batosta del genere non salvo nulla. Facciamo gli stessi discorsi che fanno alcuni tifosi dello United dopo la sconfitta per 0-3 in casa col Tottenham, sono contenti perché per un tempo hanno pressato e giocato veloci (ma creato una sola occasione da gol su errore del difensore avversario). Mentalità mediocre per società sempre più mediocri, ma anche no.
Se Gattuso farà un filotto di vittorie consecutive sarò il primo ad essere contento ma, ad oggi, non ha mostrato alcun miglioramento rispetto alla fine della stagione scorsa e dubito che improvvisamente diventeremo una corazzata macinapunti, vedremo. Basta che quando Conte andrà dai cugini non ci mangiamo le mani, perché se Spalletti continua così è molto probabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Agosto 2018)

Il discorso del 55 minuti da un po' fastidio, suona anche patetico, ma è realistico. A Napoli soffrono anche le grandi squadre sotto l'aspetto della gestione degli spazi e della palla, figuriamoci noi.
Certamente bisognerà avere più qualità e soprattutto giocare palla in verticale e con coraggio con squadre più abbordabili, a cominciare spero dalla Roma domani.
Ma il discorso che fa sulla squadra compatta e sulla gestione delle distanze in fase difensiva è sacrosanto, purtroppo siamo una squadra che non può permettersi di aprirsi e lasciarsi attaccare uno contro uno, soprattutto col Napoli.

Domani avremo un avversario un pochino più abbordabile, quasi uno scontro diretto (quasi), dovremo fare pochi errori e stare attentissimi sui calci piazzati in effetti.

Speriamo bene, domani é molto importante.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Viene sempre tirato fuori Conte perché, in caso di esonero di Gattuso, è il migliore tra quelli "liberi" che possano sostituirlo.
> Esilarante chi afferma che in caso di cambio magari si azzopperebbe mezza squadra e finiremmo in B...cioè, ma seriamente? Penso sia chiaro che si faccia un confronto considerando l'assenza di fattori esterni non imputabili all'allenatore.
> 
> Dalla conferenza di oggi viene fuori che a Gattuso il "Milan dei 55 minuti" piace. A me ha fatto veramente ******, con la sensazione onnipresente che a forza di palleggiare in orizzontale davanti alla nostra area avremmo finito per beccare gol come dei polli, come puntualmente successo. Azioni offensive, verticalizzazioni, contropiedi (!), a parte i due gol estemporanei abbiamo mostrato la bellezza di niente in fase offensiva. Mi starebbe anche bene fare catenaccio e contropiede ma qua il contropiede nemmeno esiste, i giocatori sembrano non avere la minima idea di come avanzare nella metà campo avversaria e questo è preoccupante. Siamo stati cinici ma se Gattuso pensa di capitalizzare il 100% delle occasioni da gol in ogni partita si fa di roba pesante.
> ...



amen


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> "Per 55 minuti abbiamo controllato molto bene il Napoli, abbiamo anche realizzato due gol di ottima fattura, anche se abbiamo avuto la bravura e la fortuna di realizzare le uniche due occasini create,
> ma nonostante tutto, questo non basta, siamo il Milan, anche con avversari di livello come il Napoli dobbiamo imparare a icontrollare noi il gioco, domenica troppo spesso abbiamo avuto poco coraggio e rinunciato a verticalizzazioni importanti, in più abbiamo lasciato Higuain troppo solo, l'equilibrio di una squadra non basta realizzarlo solo in fase difensiva, dobbiamo anche tenere in allarme gli avversari in fase d'uscita, mantenere equilibri e posizioni è basilare nel gioco moderno, ma se il tutto è fine a se stesso diviene troppo sterile.
> Poi il crollo dell'ultima mezzora è inaacettabile e preoccupante, vuol dire che abbiamo sprecato troppe energie fisiche e mentali nella prima parte della gara."



Proponiti come ufficio stampa


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Viene sempre tirato fuori Conte perché, in caso di esonero di Gattuso, è il migliore tra quelli "liberi" che possano sostituirlo.
> Esilarante chi afferma che in caso di cambio magari si azzopperebbe mezza squadra e finiremmo in B...cioè, ma seriamente? Penso sia chiaro che si faccia un confronto considerando l'assenza di fattori esterni non imputabili all'allenatore.
> 
> Dalla conferenza di oggi viene fuori che a Gattuso il "Milan dei 55 minuti" piace. A me ha fatto veramente ******, con la sensazione onnipresente che a forza di palleggiare in orizzontale davanti alla nostra area avremmo finito per beccare gol come dei polli, come puntualmente successo. Azioni offensive, verticalizzazioni, contropiedi (!), a parte i due gol estemporanei abbiamo mostrato la bellezza di niente in fase offensiva. Mi starebbe anche bene fare catenaccio e contropiede ma qua il contropiede nemmeno esiste, i giocatori sembrano non avere la minima idea di come avanzare nella metà campo avversaria e questo è preoccupante. Siamo stati cinici ma se Gattuso pensa di capitalizzare il 100% delle occasioni da gol in ogni partita si fa di roba pesante.
> ...



Leggo in giro che l'aver perso in rimonta ha peggiorato la percezione della sconfitta, come se fosse una attenuante. Ma certo che l'ha peggiorata, perché il Milan ha dato la sensazione di perdere come una piccola squadra qualunque, come una provinciale. Quante piccole si sono trovate inopinatamente in vantaggio, anche a poco dalla fine, a Napoli e poi a forza di venire dominate nel possesso e nel gioco sono state inesorabilmente rimontate? Ecco, guardando il Milan sabato, avevo questa sensazione: sullo 0-2 non ero assolutamente tranquillo e dopo il primo gol di Zielinsky avevo già la certezza che sarebbe arrivato inesorabile il rimontone. Perché quella era la sensazione che davamo in campo, la sensazione di una squadra che era comunque destinata a soccombere. E questo non doveva succedere perché il Napoli sarà anche più forte, ma il Milan nell'atteggiamento, sia tattico che caratteriale, è sembrato un Chievo qualunque. 

Comunque vediamo se è stato solo un episodio o meno: la Roma e soprattutto le piccole, quelle vere, ce lo diranno.

P.s.: Conte è papabile anche per lo United secondo me.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Vedi, quello che dici tu è vero. Gattuso potrebbe benissimo incappare nell'annata della vita e portarci in Champions o addirittura vincere lo scudetto. Conte, invece, potrebbe incappare in un'annata disastrosa incominciando a non capirci più niente e a fare formazioni scellerate, non centrando neanche il piazzamento in Champions. Il problema sai qual'è? E' che Gattuso ha una probabilità del 20% o meno di fare quello che ho detto prima, quindi su 10 annate te ne fa 2 eccellenti, mentre per Conte è diverso, ti da più garanzie secondo me, almeno per 3-4 anni.



Ma guarda che quello che dici è perfettamente lecito, detto così. Io non sto difendendo Gattuso e sminuendo Conte, o viceversa, sto semplicemente dicendo che il 90% dei post viene basato sulla certezza aritmetica che succeda un certa cosa, che non è accetabile da chiunque sano di mente, perché il calcio non è una scienza esatta. Ovviamente esaspero i termini per evidenziare le lacune di base dei ragionamenti. Quello che dici te è sostenibile. E' un parere di parte, ovvio, ma accetabile. Io non ho puntato il dito contro nessuno, ho sottolineato l'incongruenza dei ragionamenti dei più. A me non piace come allena Gattuso, se ancora non fosse chiaro, va benissimo Conte, o chiunque porti il Milan in alto. Da questo punto di vista sono pure dalla tua parte. Ma è una speranza che nutro sulla base, come dici te, di statistiche e sensazioni. Avverto che Conte può far meglio di Gattuso e quindi lo candido. Ma mi guarderei bene dal dire che al 100% un cambio di allenatore ci porta direttamente in CL. Perché del futuro non v'è certezza.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Viene sempre tirato fuori Conte perché, in caso di esonero di Gattuso, è il migliore tra quelli "liberi" che possano sostituirlo.
> Esilarante chi afferma che in caso di cambio magari si azzopperebbe mezza squadra e finiremmo in B...cioè, ma seriamente? Penso sia chiaro che si faccia un confronto considerando l'assenza di fattori esterni non imputabili all'allenatore.
> 
> Dalla conferenza di oggi viene fuori che a Gattuso il "Milan dei 55 minuti" piace. A me ha fatto veramente ******, con la sensazione onnipresente che a forza di palleggiare in orizzontale davanti alla nostra area avremmo finito per beccare gol come dei polli, come puntualmente successo. Azioni offensive, verticalizzazioni, contropiedi (!), a parte i due gol estemporanei abbiamo mostrato la bellezza di niente in fase offensiva. Mi starebbe anche bene fare catenaccio e contropiede ma qua il contropiede nemmeno esiste, i giocatori sembrano non avere la minima idea di come avanzare nella metà campo avversaria e questo è preoccupante. Siamo stati cinici ma se Gattuso pensa di capitalizzare il 100% delle occasioni da gol in ogni partita si fa di roba pesante.
> ...



Permettimi, con tutto il rispetto, ma quando parli di azzoppamento e serie B ti riferisci al post che ho scritto riguardo l'accadimento di fenomeni strani durante la gestione Conte? Perché se è così c'è la sensazione che tu non abbia ben compreso il senso di quanto scritto, e se vuoi te lo motivo in modo molto meno esilarante e senza possibilità di dubbio.
Se non è così, perdonami, ho capito male io, come non scritto.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che quello che dici è perfettamente lecito, detto così. Io non sto difendendo Gattuso e sminuendo Conte, o viceversa, sto semplicemente dicendo che il 90% dei post viene basato sulla certezza aritmetica che succeda un certa cosa, che non è accetabile da chiunque sano di mente, perché il calcio non è una scienza esatta. Ovviamente esaspero i termini per evidenziare le lacune di base dei ragionamenti. Quello che dici te è sostenibile. E' un parere di parte, ovvio, ma accetabile. Io non ho puntato il dito contro nessuno, ho sottolineato l'incongruenza dei ragionamenti dei più. A me non piace come allena Gattuso, se ancora non fosse chiaro, va benissimo Conte, o chiunque porti il Milan in alto. Da questo punto di vista sono pure dalla tua parte. Ma è una speranza che nutro sulla base, come dici te, di statistiche e sensazioni. Avverto che Conte può far meglio di Gattuso e quindi lo candido. Ma mi guarderei bene dal dire che al 100% un cambio di allenatore ci porta direttamente in CL. Perché del futuro non v'è certezza.



Eh ma se ragioni cosi, allora ti posso dire che neanche comprando Messi,Neymar e Mbappe abbiamo la certezza di andare in Champions, dato che il futuro non lo possiamo predire. E' fin troppo esasperato il tuo ragionamento. Il calcio è molto semplice: per raggiungere obiettivi importanti bisogna prendere gente che ha già raggiunto in passato obiettivi come questi, anzi ha fatto anche meglio vincendo sia in Italia che in Inghilterra, oltre ad aver fatto a mio parere un ottimo europeo. Chi non vuole Conte è semplicemente un folle. Anche il peggior Conte farebbe meglio di Gattuso.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Eh ma se ragioni cosi, allora ti posso dire che neanche comprando Messi,Neymar e Mbappe abbiamo la certezza di andare in Champions, dato che il futuro non lo possiamo predire. E' fin troppo esasperato il tuo ragionamento. Il calcio è molto semplice: per raggiungere obiettivi importanti bisogna prendere gente che ha già raggiunto in passato obiettivi come questi, anzi ha fatto anche meglio vincendo sia in Italia che in Inghilterra, oltre ad aver fatto a mio parere un ottimo europeo. Chi non vuole Conte è semplicemente un folle. Anche il peggior Conte farebbe meglio di Gattuso.



Certo, chiunque che ha un po' di buon senso forse direbbe che con quelli ci andiamo in CL. Ma vai tranquillo che ben pochi ci scommetterebbero tutti i loro averi, o la famiglia. Perché non c'è la certezza. Si, è un ragionamento esasperato, come i post che si leggono sul thread. E comunque mica siamo tanto lontani dalla realtà, il PSG con Neymar, cr*sti e mad*nne ancora non ha vinto la CL, non sembrava plausibile. Ho l'impressione che quello che ho scritto non è ancora stato digerito nel verso giusto. Io puntavo il dito contro la logica dei discorsi che è a tutt'ora non dimostrabile, non contro il fatto più o meno desiderabile che un nuovo allenatore faccia meglio dell'attuale. E' la forma dei discorsi che non viene accettata dalla controparte (chiunque essa sia, pro-Gattuso, pro-Conte, pro-X), non il contenuto che viene auspicato. Comunque non voglio avviare battaglie di dimostrazione logica, se mi impuntassi risulterei stucchevole, monopolizzeremo il thread e si andrebbe OT. Se sei d'accordo, replica tranquillamente, dopodichè la chiudiamo qui


----------



## Garrincha (31 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lui vuole giocare esattamente così. Confermo. Ma per "esattamente così" non intende di stare nella nostra metà campo e stop. Si intende di partire da lì e salire. Cosa che con il Napoli non ci è riuscito di fare, ma quella è l'idea, quella è la strada. Con altre avversarie magari ci riusciremo e cresceremo in fiducia.



Ma se secondo lui si è perso perché la squadra si è esposta spingendosi troppo in avanti.. Parole sue eh, più arretrati ed erano fuori dallo stadio ma sono saliti sbagliando. 

Poi secondo lui in questa intervista in quei 55 minuti il Milan ha giocato un calcio propositivo, non è che non ci è riuscito, lo considera proprio propositivo così come lo hanno eseguito i giocatori


----------



## Garrincha (31 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo Conte per dire uno qualsiasi, che poi non raggiunge il suo obiettivo quando ormai è gia sfumato e lo volete alla forca. Io non difendo Gattuso come bandiera, difendo Gattuso come allenatore che ha fatto 39 punti in un girone facendo scelte che dimostrano intelligenza.
> 
> Arrivi e trovi una squadra come detto da lui più volte morta fisicamente, invece di mettersi la a proporre idee di gioco, fa la cosa più semplice possibile, fa un richiamo di preparazione e rende il Milan un fortino difensivo, organizzando per bene la fase difensiva in 4-3-3 abbandonando il disastroso 3-5-2. Lo scorso anno Rino non ha proposto nulla di suo, quest'anno con la squadra in mano dall'inizio sta provando a proporre alcuni principi diversi e si vede, magari sono giusti, magari no, ma praticamente è una sola partita che li ha messi in pratica. Il gioco dello scorso campionato per come è arrivato lui in corsa e quello che ha trovato non conta.
> 
> ...



Anche Pioli ha infilato un filotto di risultati utili consecutivi ma ha ricevuto un grazie e arrivederci dall'Inter, al Milan a Gattuso hanno fatto un triennale a cifre folli. 

Il Gattuso terzo nel girone di ritorno è una fake news estrapolata senza considerare i dati. 

L'idea di calcio di Gattuso è questa, è quella che faceva al Pisa e probabilmente in Grecia, non è che il Napoli è una soluzione tampone per rispondere all'avversario, le sue squadre hanno espresso quella filosofia di calcio in generale, non è questione di materiale umano a disposizione o di adattamento all'avversario, giocherebbe così anche sulla panchina del Real o del Barcellona contro il Getafe


----------



## Davidoff (31 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo, chiunque che ha un po' di buon senso forse direbbe che con quelli ci andiamo in CL. Ma vai tranquillo che ben pochi ci scommetterebbero tutti i loro averi, o la famiglia. Perché non c'è la certezza. Si, è un ragionamento esasperato, come i post che si leggono sul thread. E comunque mica siamo tanto lontani dalla realtà, il PSG con Neymar, cr*sti e mad*nne ancora non ha vinto la CL, non sembrava plausibile. Ho l'impressione che quello che ho scritto non è ancora stato digerito nel verso giusto. Io puntavo il dito contro la logica dei discorsi che è a tutt'ora non dimostrabile, non contro il fatto più o meno desiderabile che un nuovo allenatore faccia meglio dell'attuale. E' la forma dei discorsi che non viene accettata dalla controparte (chiunque essa sia, pro-Gattuso, pro-Conte, pro-X), non il contenuto che viene auspicato. Comunque non voglio avviare battaglie di dimostrazione logica, se mi impuntassi risulterei stucchevole, monopolizzeremo il thread e si andrebbe OT. Se sei d'accordo, replica tranquillamente, dopodichè la chiudiamo qui



Le certezze assolute nella vita sono due, le tasse e la morte. Tutto il resto è influenzato da fattori esterni che a volte si possono prevedere e altre no, noi possiamo semplicemente fare delle scelte analizzando i dati a nostra disposizione e i pattern che si sono presentati in passato. Applicando tutto ciò alla situazione "Gattuso VS Conte" abbiamo:

-Gattuso: un allenatore inesperto che ha ottenuto risultati mediocri anche in Serie B, a parte i due mesi della scorsa stagione in cui correvamo il doppio degli altri e abbiamo fatto un bel filotto, il tutto condito da un'idea di gioco iperdifensivista e un'organizzazione del gioco offensivo inefficace.
-Conte: Ha vinto in Serie B, in Serie A e in Premier League, ha battuto la Spagna ed è andato molto vicino ad eliminare la Germania con una Nazionale tra le più scarse di sempre. L'unica stagione che ha veramente fallito è stata l'ultima al Chelsea, anche a causa di pessimi rapporti con la dirigenza.

Ora, si può dire che, dati alla mano, Conte sia un allenatore migliore di Gattuso? Direi di sì, ergo se Gattuso cominciasse a perdere punti per strada non esiterei a sostituirlo con una persona più competente, sapendo che le possibilità di migliorare sono molto superiori a quelle di peggiorare. E' chiaro che si parla di persone, influenzabili da mille fattori interni ed esterni, ma in questo caso il cambio lo faccio ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Permettimi se intervengo.
> Secondo me la bussola viene persa in generale quando la squadra avversaria ci attacca e fa goal, cosa che statisticamente può succedere in qualsiasi momento. Sembra di assistere alla scena di un malato terminale che aspetta solo il verdetto del dottore, a quel punto tutto finisce e non c'è più la capacità di reagire. E' un difetto psicologico che si è originato nella gestione Montella e Gattuso non è riuscito a estirpare. Io questa cosa la vedo materializzarsi specialmente nell'atteggiamento di giocatori come Biglia, Rodriguez, etc, che non mettono in campo il carisma e la determinazione che viene richiesta. Si vede lontano un kilometro che siamo pervasi da una diffusa indolenza e non c'è la voglia di rialzare la testa. Manca un leader, qualcuno che si fa sentire, e dimostra con tackles cattivi e rincorse spasmodiche che ce la possiamo fare, incitando gli altri, sbraitando ed esultando. Non vedo niente di tutto questo. E quando la barca affonda, il primo pensierio non è tappare la falla, ma cercare la scialuppa di salvataggio limitandosi al compitino. Non credo sia provocato dalla mentalità di Gattuso, semplicemente il suo credo calcistico non aiuta a uscirne una volta per tutte.
> 
> PS rivolto a tutti
> non sto dalla parte di Gattuso, né da quella di Conte, ma certo, leggere che Bakayoko è già stato bruciato alla prima partita per 30' di gioco mi fa proprio rimanere a bocca aperta ... ma di cosa stiamo parlando ...



Alla fine l'autostima di una squadra e la forza mentale derivano dalla consapevolezza di arrivare al tiro e al gol. Se invece sai che per segnare fai una fatica cane al primo gol degli avversari ti sciogli come neve al sole. Contro il napoli abbiamo stazionato a 80 metri dalla porta avversaria.
Vedremo ad ogni modo stasera cosa saremo capaci di fare, una partita non fa testo.


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

Tutte considerazioni giustissime che condivido pienamente.... Tutti i nodi verranno al pettine... e Singer Jr sara' stasera allo stadio ...


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Le certezze assolute nella vita sono due, le tasse e la morte. Tutto il resto è influenzato da fattori esterni che a volte si possono prevedere e altre no, noi possiamo semplicemente fare delle scelte analizzando i dati a nostra disposizione e i pattern che si sono presentati in passato. Applicando tutto ciò alla situazione "Gattuso VS Conte" abbiamo:
> 
> -Gattuso: un allenatore inesperto che ha ottenuto risultati mediocri anche in Serie B, a parte i due mesi della scorsa stagione in cui correvamo il doppio degli altri e abbiamo fatto un bel filotto, il tutto condito da un'idea di gioco iperdifensivista e un'organizzazione del gioco offensivo inefficace.
> -Conte: Ha vinto in Serie B, in Serie A e in Premier League, ha battuto la Spagna ed è andato molto vicino ad eliminare la Germania con una Nazionale tra le più scarse di sempre. L'unica stagione che ha veramente fallito è stata l'ultima al Chelsea, anche a causa di pessimi rapporti con la dirigenza.
> ...



Benissimo. Niente da dire. Concetti esposti in questo modo sono più che accettabili e leciti. Non so se è chiaro, e forse la cosa risulta strana, ma io sono per la sostituzione di Gattuso, E NONOSTANTE QUESTO VENGO REGOLARMENTE CONTRARIATO dai miei "simili", che ancora stentano a capirlo. I miei post vertono sul modo con cui vengono dette le cose, non sulla questione Gattuso vs Conte o chi altro. Modo che alimenta invariabilmente (e spesso in maniera arrogante) flames e fraintesi, perchè esposto in maniera illogica. Scusatemi la pedanteria, ma io ci sto attento a questi dettagli per motivi di di formazione mentale e deformazione professionale. Voi vi chiederete: perchè non ti attaccano i "Gattusiani"? (termine che odio e di cui me ne scuso). Semplice. Perché è sempre difficile, se non impossibile, cambiare una situazione già esistente senza poter dimostrare con assoluta certezza che le cose andranno a migliorare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi rendete conto che quando parla non trasmette un minimo di carica? Nulla di nulla proprio. Sembra quasi che parli sempre già rassegnato, già sconfitto. Andatevi a vedere la conferenza di Di Francesco, lui si che è un grande allenatore, l'ho sempre ammirato.



mi sarebbe piaciuto sentire il tuo commento sull'allenatore se avessimo pareggiato in casa con l'atalanta B.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nessuno sta dicendo che non deve lavorare. C'è però preoccupazione sulle prestazioni. Il problema non è il risultato di Napoli, ma come ci si è arrivati, ancora non è chiaro!



Scommettiamo che ci sarà chi critichera Gattuso a prescindere? Non solo se perdiamo con la Roma ma anche se pareggiamo e forse anche in caso di Vittoria?


----------



## Garrincha (31 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Benissimo. Niente da dire. Concetti esposti in questo modo sono più che accettabili e leciti. Non so se è chiaro, e forse la cosa risulta strana, ma io sono per la sostituzione di Gattuso, E NONOSTANTE QUESTO VENGO REGOLARMENTE CONTRARIATO dai miei "simili", che ancora stentano a capirlo. I miei post vertono sul modo con cui vengono dette le cose, non sulla questione Gattuso vs Conte o chi altro. Modo che alimenta invariabilmente (e spesso in maniera arrogante) flames e fraintesi, perchè esposto in maniera illogica. Scusatemi la pedanteria, ma io ci sto attento a questi dettagli per motivi di di formazione mentale e deformazione professionale. Voi vi chiederete: perchè non ti attaccano i "Gattusiani"? (termine che odio e di cui me ne scuso). Semplice. Perché è sempre difficile, se non impossibile, cambiare una situazione già esistente senza poter dimostrare con assoluta certezza che le cose andranno a migliorare.



Con questo ragionamento l'anno scorso tenevi Montella. 


Se hai paura del cambiamento perché potrebbe andare male non metti il piede giù dal letto perché ogni azione successiva potrebbe avere conseguenze nefaste


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che ci sarà chi critichera Gattuso a prescindere? Non solo se perdiamo con la Roma ma anche se pareggiamo e forse anche in caso di Vittoria?



certamente .... c'è già chi ha scritto che sarebbe un delitto se non approfittassimo delle grosse lacune di questa 'rometta' (che ci balla sui [email protected] da almeno 5 anni)


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Con questo ragionamento l'anno scorso tenevi Montella.
> 
> 
> Se hai paura del cambiamento perché potrebbe andare male non metti il piede giù dal letto perché ogni azione successiva potrebbe avere conseguenze nefaste



Daje. Mi chiedo se leggete veramente i post o solo le ultime frasi. Fa niente, ormai ci sono abituato.
Vabbuò, la chiudo qui. Una decina di post non sono stati sufficienti, figurati una singola risposta. Scusami, eh, niente di personale


----------



## nybreath (31 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Con questo ragionamento l'anno scorso tenevi Montella.
> 
> 
> Se hai paura del cambiamento perché potrebbe andare male non metti il piede giù dal letto perché ogni azione successiva potrebbe avere conseguenze nefaste



Non è assolutamente una situazione paragonabile, Montella venina da un anno intero, fatto inizio fine, ed è stato allontanato a fine novembre, non aveva fatto mezzo anno piu una partita.
Il problema è che qua è passata solo una partita e già si parla di cambio allenatore, ma veramente neanche con Montella sarebbe stata normale una roba del genere.
Non è il problema gattuso vs conte, è proprio la assurdità di parlare già di cambio allenatore, tra l altro dopo un risultato come la sconfitta a napoli per un gol di scarto che è del tutto attendibile.


----------



## Garrincha (31 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Daje. Mi chiedo se leggete veramente i post o solo le ultime frasi. Fa niente, ormai ci sono abituato.
> Vabbuò, la chiudo qui. Una decina di post non sono stati sufficienti, figurati una singola risposta. Scusami, eh, niente di personale


Tranquillo, può capitare di incespicare


----------



## Garrincha (31 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Non è assolutamente una situazione paragonabile, Montella venina da un anno intero, fatto inizio fine, ed è stato allontanato a fine novembre, non aveva fatto mezzo anno piu una partita.
> Il problema è che qua è passata solo una partita e già si parla di cambio allenatore, ma veramente neanche con Montella sarebbe stata normale una roba del genere.
> Non è il problema gattuso vs conte, è proprio la assurdità di parlare già di cambio allenatore, tra l altro dopo un risultato come la sconfitta a napoli per un gol di scarto che è del tutto attendibile.



Ancora? Basta! Basta! Basta!

Tu e quelli che continuano a battere sul chiodo della singola partita distorcete la realtà solo per avere un falsato assunto da cui ribattere, nessuno che ha affermato che Gattuso doveva, deve o sarà inevitabilmente allontanato lo ha fatto in base al risultato di una singola partita! È la sua filosofia di calcio ad essere in discussione e quella non è data da una sola partita ma da quando ha cominciato ad allenare, è tutto il suo periodo sulla panchina del Milan ad essere preso in considerazione e per cortesia non tiriamo fuori che era terzo nel girone di ritorno o non se ne esce più dal loop.


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ancora? Basta! Basta! Basta!
> 
> Tu e quelli che continuano a battere sul chiodo della singola partita distorcete la realtà solo per avere un falsato assunto da cui ribattere, nessuno che ha affermato che Gattuso doveva, deve o sarà inevitabilmente allontanato lo ha fatto in base al risultato di una singola partita! È la sua filosofia di calcio ad essere in discussione e quella non è data da una sola partita ma da quando ha cominciato ad allenare, è tutto il suo periodo sulla panchina del Milan ad essere preso in considerazione e per cortesia non tiriamo fuori che era terzo nel girone di ritorno o non se ne esce più dal loop.



d'accordissimo...


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> non se ne esce più dal loop



Esattamente quello che succede, descritto nei miei dieci post.
C.V.D.


----------



## nybreath (31 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ancora? Basta! Basta! Basta!
> 
> Tu e quelli che continuano a battere sul chiodo della singola partita distorcete la realtà solo per avere un falsato assunto da cui ribattere, nessuno che ha affermato che Gattuso doveva, deve o sarà inevitabilmente allontanato lo ha fatto in base al risultato di una singola partita! È la sua filosofia di calcio ad essere in discussione e quella non è data da una sola partita ma da quando ha cominciato ad allenare, è tutto il suo periodo sulla panchina del Milan ad essere preso in considerazione e per cortesia non tiriamo fuori che era terzo nel girone di ritorno o non se ne esce più dal loop.


 
Non cambia tanto, viene valutato per mezzo girone, con cambio in corsa, più una partita. 

Qua non si tratta di valutare la 'filosofia di calcio', ognuno ha la sua idea e va benissimo, se non le piace il calcio di gattuso conte o ancelotti e nessuno ci può fare niente, è un suo gusto personale.

Qua il problema è il disfattismo, il pensare che la stagione è già buttata, che ora si cambia l allenatore oppure siamo spacciati per sempre, che tutto è perduto, o viene conte o falliamo. 

Quindi non tiriamo fuori che era terzo nel girone e non tiriamo fuori neanche questa cosa della 'filosofia del calcio', che veramente non se ne esce più se cominciamo con queste opinioni personali.

Io non voglio nemmeno immaginare le menate e i piagnistei se perdiamo contro la roma, mamma mia mi immagino già la noia nel leggere i loop del te l' avevo detto e della filosofia del calcio...

In questo disfattismo c'è solo distruttivismo, questo stato mentale non porta da nessuna parte, è ovvio e normale che ognuno di noi vorrebbe un miglior allenatore, un miglior giocatore o quello che sia, ma che si meni sempre sta storia campata assolutamente in aria che possa venire quello o quell altro, a un certo punto diventa stucchevole, noioso e ripetitivo.


----------

